# Project News



## emoga

PrimeGrid: TRP-Sieve Ending

Quote:It took longer than we anticipated, but we're moving forward now with our plans to complete the TRP-Sieve. Our rough estimate is that it will take about a month or two to reach optimal sieving depth.

I suspect most folks already did their "final badge hunting" when we first announced this back in August and September, but if you want to push for that next TRP-Sieve badge, now is the time to do it!


More details and discussion can be found in this forum thread.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Hmmmmmm, to keep mine at bronze, or to actually try and get it to at least silver... Tough call. Eh, why not ^_^


----------



## emoga

Looks like [email protected] has a new app "Minimum Discriminant Septics" 

Here is some additional information:


> 1. This search is expected to run for only 5 to 6 months (but could take longer).
> 2. It will run side-by-side with the current decic app.
> 3. It will only support the 64bit Windows and 64 bit Linux platforms.


----------



## mmonnin

I've ran some in Ubuntu 17.04 and Win7 and they seem fine. All valid.


----------



## mmonnin

This is the kind of thread I need. VS posting individual threads.

Beta Testing badge from the Denis project. It looks like a BOINC symbol with a B T letters inside. Obviously a lot smaller for badges.












> Dear volunteers,
> The role of beta tester is crucial for the development of this project. They compute when errors can easily occur and risking not getting a reward in the form of credits. From today, we want to thank all these volunteers a little more for their work and we want to do it in a public way. We have added a new badge for Beta testers and a new classification with the credit obtained in beta applications (http://denis.usj.es/denisathome/top_beta_users.php). Now you can identify them easily.
> 
> Thank you very much for your commitment to the project.
> 
> Best,
> Jesús.


----------



## mmonnin

I saw this post on Duchamp forums awhile back saying POGs is processing extra data now. POGs could be ending this year.



> I'm not completely sure about POGS at this point, but Kevin has mentioned a few times that everything that he's wanted POGS to process has already been processed, and we're just processing bonus data now (which in itself isn't a bad thing, in astrophysics more data is always a benefit). It seems likely to me that it'll be wrapping up sometime later this year.
> 
> As for theSkyNet in general, I'll probably still be performing basic maintenance on POGS, Sourcefinder, and theSkyNet.org while they're still up. I don't know if there's a plan to keep theSkyNet.org running after all the projects are eventually shut down, though. They might decide to shut down the website once both POGS and Sourcefinder have ended.
> 
> I also don't want this to be seen as a "thanks for the work, now goodbye" situation. I'm certainly going to be making the contributor's list webpage (which might replace sourcefinder.theskynet.org in the future) that lists all people who've contributed to this project, and is referenced in any publications that come about because of the work done here. I'd also like to do the same for POGS when that eventually shuts down, too. You've all contributed a lot of time and energy to both this project and POGS, and I don't want that to go unacknowledged.


https://sourcefinder.theskynet.org/duchamp/forum_thread.php?id=273&postid=1282#1282

POGs admin:
https://sourcefinder.theskynet.org/duchamp/forum_thread.php?id=273&postid=1298#1298



> I try to share any information about POGS, Sourcefinder and theSkyNet with everyone whenever it becomes available to me. Sometimes, I get told one thing one day, then another thing a few weeks later. Organisation is sometimes a bit all over the place.
> 
> Also, the website has been on life support for a while. I've had to set up an automated script to restart it every few hours because the webserver would keep crashing. I never had time to sit down and properly work out why (the website code is pretty large, and it's in Ruby which is a language I'm not very familiar with). When I get a chance, I'll see if something repairable has happened and I'll try and get the site back up and running.
> 
> I'm also not sure how long Kevin intends to keep running POGS. I'll see if I can get an estimate of how long he plans on continuing it before finally shutting the project down. I've only been told that he's processed everything he wanted to, and that POGS is now processing bonus data.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Nuooooo, not POGS.... Not my main non-cancer related one.... >.>;;;;


----------



## emoga

Shame about Pogs. I always enjoyed viewing the different galaxies that my computers were working on :typer:


----------



## mmonnin

When I read it I thought it would be good to have it as a POTM before it might end.


----------



## AlphaC

But I need to reach 10 Million!


----------



## Finrond

aw man, I like pogs! Need more science-y projects!


----------



## emoga

There is a month long challenge in Pogs called the "2nd Annual April Showers Crunch-athon" 

I signed up. If anyone wants to join in the fun  here is the link.



> It's time for round two! Let's see how much we can strain those servers and rain down some power on these tasks!
> 
> ~Devlin85


----------



## WhiteWulfe

emoga said:


> There is a month long challenge in Pogs called the "2nd Annual April Showers Crunch-athon"
> 
> I signed up. If anyone wants to join in the fun  here is the link.


Sure, why not. Signed up as well!


----------



## Tex1954

Hmmm, maybe fun... I'm in!


----------



## tictoc

I'm in, and POGs will be one of the POTM for April.


----------



## bfromcolo

Sorry to hear POGs might be done soon. So many trophies.

I guess it's too late to sign up for the challenge, I went to the link but there is no sign up link.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

bfromcolo said:


> Sorry to hear POGs might be done soon. So many trophies.
> 
> I guess it's too late to sign up for the challenge, I went to the link but there is no sign up link.


Looks like late entries aren't allowed, so that's probably why.


----------



## emoga

Looks like some possible cheating went on with Collatz Conjecture?...



> Project Down Until...
> It seems a few people have come up with a way to game the system. Until I figure out what damage they have done and how many thousands of work units need to be re-issued, the daemons are shut down. You should still be able to return any completed work units and they will eventually be validated and credit given if valid, but no new work units will be sent until new applications and server daemons have been developed.


----------



## bfromcolo

Why would anyone cheat at Collatz? I read this is in the related thread at the message board. I don't know how Grid Coin works, could someone benefit by posting more points?



> What is up with Team Gridcoin Group Name grcpool.com-3
> 
> 5 Seconds of work and they get Credit of 320,000.00


----------



## mmonnin

I was just about to post that.

More points = more money. I've had CSG wingman from gridcoin return tasks WAAY too fast. Basically as if they were on a GPU but were all invalid.

Points for the project nearly doubled yesterday:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=proj&proj=col

Looks like they were trying to spread it out to now make their RAC so high:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=col&name=1584175

925mil yesterday from a GTX 760.


----------



## mmonnin

I noticed a new team sky rocketing up the charts in Rosetta called BiblePay. It looks like its a Blockchain PoW team that currently only runs Rosetta. 10% of the biblepay coins (BBP) are sent to charities. It is CPU only and to make it ASIC and GPU resistant they use a "mining-algorithm is called Proof of Bible Hash, and it is unique in that every miner has the entire KJV Bible integrated." So I guess it requires some space to make it GPU resistant?

Searching for the team I found a WCG team that is only a few days old but its not linked to the Rosetta team. Biblepay vs BiblePay.
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=teambycpid&team=Biblepay


----------



## mmonnin

SZTAKI Desktop Grid is ending:
http://szdg.lpds.sztaki.hu/szdg/



> News
> Project closes on May 31
> April 03, 2018, 15:30 CET
> SZTAKI Desktop Grid is going to close down officially on May 31. We will try to keep the server open as long as possible afterwards if needed, so all in-progress work units can be finished. Next, the project home page will be replaced by a static site containing the description and results for the applications of the project, and will be updated when we get new results from the scientists. We would like to thank you for your support and dedication for SZDG throughout the years!


There was a burst of work a few days ago after being down for a long time. By the time I saw the WUProp message it was all gone. I've only been able to get a task or two once in awhile since. Probably resends.


----------



## AlphaC

mmonnin said:


> I was just about to post that.
> 
> More points = more money. I've had CSG wingman from gridcoin return tasks WAAY too fast. Basically as if they were on a GPU but were all invalid.
> 
> Points for the project nearly doubled yesterday:
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=proj&proj=col
> 
> Looks like they were trying to spread it out to now make their RAC so high:
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=col&name=1584175
> 
> 925mil yesterday from a GTX 760.


It's despicable but at least the Collatz project is not an essential project. It would be far worse if it was LHC...

Collatz should reevaluate their quorum and WU validation.


----------



## mmonnin

AlphaC said:


> It's despicable but at least the Collatz project is not an essential project. It would be far worse if it was LHC...
> 
> Collatz should reevaluate their quorum and WU validation.


The admin mentioned quorums and encryption here. Encryption to stop the cryptominers. 



> A quorum only works if all machines use the same settings which means no optimization of sieve size which means using a sieve small enough for the really old GPUs with 16 meg of RAM can run it (e.g. nVidia 8400GS) . That wouldn't be good for new GPUs.
> 
> So what needs to happen is that the WUs need to be encrypted as well as the checkpoint files along with anti-tampering checks to make sure that the checkpoint file belongs to the WU being crunched and hasn't been edited since it was last updated by the app. That means creating new applications and all the server daemons that create, validate, grant credit, etc.
> 
> It also means going back through hundreds of gigabytes of result data to try and figure out when the impossibly fast machines first started sending results like that back and regenerating all those work units.


----------



## mmonnin

Looks like the admin took down collatz project. The forums are even down. Filtering the gridpool-3 hosts by those with that GTX 760 and that driver I had found 163 hosts totaling 7.7bil+ points. All active hosts of gridpool-3 during that time had 14billion.


----------



## mmonnin

Since VGTU is the BOINC Spring I saw this on their forums. Always good to see some results come from crunching.



> Dear VGTU [email protected] users,
> 
> We are constantly working on the current research problem.
> 
> Although, you don’t see changes in the client applications (versions are the same), generation of work and assimilation/processing of the results are changed from time to time.
> 
> After one of such changes, the bug was introduced into generation of tasks (workunits). We believe that we have fixed this bug in work generator on Monday, March 12. It seems that there are no problems with the tasks/workunits generated since then. However, some older erroneous work units may still be there… We don’t know exactly which to cancel them. Don’t worry, no time is lost: application simply fails to start and generates ERR_TOO_MANY_EXITS error after some number of trials.
> 
> The good news is that we have started to write a draft of the paper on the current research using our BOINC project.
> 
> 
> With best regards,
> The Project Team.


----------



## mmonnin

New [email protected] CPU App:
https://einsteinathome.org/content/gravitational-wave-search-o2-all-sky-search-o2as20-500



Bernd Machenschalk said:


> Following the "tuning" run, we have just launched the actual analysis run for the full frequency range. This will be [email protected]'s first analysis of data from the second Observation Run of the LIGO detectors, and search the whole sky, covering the frequencies 20-500Hz.
> 
> We'll leave the workunit generation run somewhat throttled over the weekend and ramp it up next week (unless we see signs of serious trouble).
> 
> Also validation will be suspended until we got back the first results and are back ourselves at our desks to monitor the validator.


Seems to be some issues so far without any completed/successful results.


----------



## tictoc

The first round was a success, so I am hopeful that they will iron out any issues with this larger data set and the new app. I am always tempted to throw a CPU at Einstein, since that is where many of the interesting new applications are run first. In the end, I am still a bit of a glutton for points, so I crunch Einstein on my GPU. 

If anyone is interested in what Einstein is doing, or likes to see some positive results from all your crunching, check out the Publication and Press links on the Einstein site. [email protected] Publications and Press: https://einsteinathome.org/science/publications | https://einsteinathome.org/news/press


----------



## mmonnin

I'm just running it on a Q66 for the hours.


----------



## emoga

tictoc said:


> I am always tempted to throw a CPU at Einstein, since that is where many of the interesting new applications are run first.



I've been running a couple for the hours. Seems like 15-16 hours for a threadripper. I don't use the screensaver anymore, but I love using the 'show graphic' button every once in a while to see whats going on.


----------



## emoga

[email protected] has work available.

New website as well?


----------



## Finrond

Acoustics out of work for a few days.


----------



## mmonnin

> Due to Google removing trust for Symantec certificates, we need to update our SSL certificate. This will happen on Monday (Apr 16). The new certificate will ensure compatibility with new webbrowsers, but BOINC clients older than v7.4 may no longer be able to connect. If at all possible, please update your BOINC client. If you are deliberately using an older BOINC client, please ensure that the "ca-bundle.crt" file is updated (instructions will be issued).
> 
> Behind the scenes we are trying to get a certificate that works with older clients as well as new browsers, but currently that doesn't seem to work out.
> 
> Update: Changed date to Monday April 16th 2018. Google will update Chrome on Tuesday April 17th.


https://einsteinathome.org/content/certificate-update-please-update-old-boinc-clients



Bernd Machenschalk said:


> A current ca-bundle.crt file can be downloaded from the BOINC source tree at github.
> 
> The BOINC clients of most Linux distros link the local ca-bundle.crt to the system's file (usually /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt), these should get updated automatically.
> 
> On OSX you'll find the file in BOINC's data directory (/Library/Application Support/BOINC Data), on Windows in the program directory of the BOINC Client.


----------



## mmonnin

DDM is closing.

http://www.distributeddatamining.org/



> Dear ddm users,
> we had a good run during the last years and the computing power which you provided enabled many researchers to achieve there scientific goals.
> 
> Unfortunately, I wasn't able to invest as much time as I wanted into maintaining the ddm project and although the BOINC client was working fine most of the time, the page had more and more problems which were not addressed properly. I was thinking about shuting down the project many times but there was never the right moment.
> 
> Recently, this changed when a critical vulnerability of the Drupal content management system was publicly announced. Since the ddm website was running an old version of Drupal, no fix is available for this issue. As a consequence, I took the website down. There are no indications that the vulnerability was exploited. The actual BOINC server is running on a different machine and would not have been effected anyway.
> 
> I had the choice between (1) updating to the latest Drupal version including the time consuming re-integration of all the BOINC features and (2) shutting down the project for good. I decided that this is the right moment to let it come to an end. I simply do not have the time to operate the project in the way that you would deserve.
> 
> From now on, no new workunits will be generated. The remaining units will be distributed to the BOINC clients and the incomming results will be processed as usuall. The BOINC statistics which are frequently crawled by multiple websites will stay online for a while, so that your credits won't be lost.
> 
> Thank you for your understanding and all your support during the last years.
> 
> Best regards,
> Nico


----------



## k4m1k4z3

mmonnin said:


> DDM is closing.
> 
> http://www.distributeddatamining.org/


I guess that means a permanent 1st place for us this year on this project in Formula BOINC....


----------



## mmonnin

Looks like Collatz is partially back up. Server was updated with the forum wiped clean. Main thread over there is titled "Use at your own risk" and one of the 1st complaints is no credit export.


----------



## Finrond

Acoustics has work again.


----------



## tictoc

theSkyNet POGS is officially done. https://pogs.theskynet.org/pogs//forum_thread.php?id=879


----------



## Finrond

tictoc said:


> theSkyNet POGS is officially done. https://pogs.theskynet.org/pogs//forum_thread.php?id=879


Well dang I shoulda let it crunch a couple more days to get 50k wuprop hours. Oh well.


----------



## mmonnin

Sam at pogs said SourceFinder is nearly done as well:



> Sourcefinder is entirely self contained and separate to POGS, so the shutdown of POGS wont affect Sourcefinder.
> However, Sourcefinder is actually coincidentally also nearing the end of its available work, so I'll likely have to shut down that project at some point fairly soon too.


https://pogs.theskynet.org/pogs/forum_thread.php?id=879


----------



## WhiteWulfe

tictoc said:


> theSkyNet POGS is officially done. https://pogs.theskynet.org/pogs//forum_thread.php?id=879





mmonnin said:


> Sam at pogs said SourceFinder is nearly done as well:
> 
> 
> 
> https://pogs.theskynet.org/pogs/forum_thread.php?id=879


Kind of saddened to see both go, but it's life... Sourcefinder didn't gain much traction, probably due to VirtualBox... But I'm glad to see they're being ended on good terms, aka the research intended has been done... And not, y'know, "we're totally out of cash, sorry guys"


----------



## mmonnin

Don't use 7.10.1 in Linux/Debian:

http://boinc.berkeley.edu/dev/forum_thread.php?id=12428#86053



> UPDATE
> 
> The problem described below has been fixed, and a fresh update to v7.10.1 should restore normal operation. There will soon be a version 7.10.2 to eliminate the confusion.
> 
> The new version 7.10.1 (only) of BOINC doesn't currently run on Debian, Ubuntu and derivatives.
> 
> This requires additional work by the Linux package maintainers, and we don't currently have a completion date. Please avopid updating for the time being: we will make a new version 7.10.2 available as soon as possible after the problem has been fixed.
> 
> In the meantime, please revert to an earlier version, and watch for announcements here.


----------



## AlphaC

I'm currently using fedora 27 lxde as the VM container. BOINC is at 7.9.2


----------



## mmonnin

Don't use NV driver 397.31.



> It has come to my attention that Nvidia recently released a new video driver that is causing widespread problems. 397.31 seems to cause the GPU to become inaccessible to both CUDA and OpenCL programs after a while, and can only be reset by rebooting the computer. It's likely this affects all BOINC projects and not just PrimeGrid. Indeed, it probably affects all GPU programs, even those that don't run under BOINC. There's a newer, hotfix driver 397.55 which seems to correct the problem. I strongly recommend either upgrading to 397.55 or rolling back to a driver earlier than 397.31.
> 
> More information can be found here.


http://www.primegrid.com/forum_thread.php?id=8044


----------



## mmonnin

SourceFinder/Duchamp is also being shut down:

https://sourcefinder.theskynet.org/duchamp/forum_thread.php?id=279&postid=1349#1349



> Hi Everyone,
> 
> So some bad news today. Kevin was recently talking with a few of the higher ups at ICRAR, and it's been decided that Sourcefinder is to be shut down along with POGS.
> 
> I've also received word that the the scientists no longer need the data that's been crunched by Sourcefinder. I find extremely unfortunate considering the amount of time and effort that both all of you and myself have put into this project over the last few years, but that's just the way it is.
> It would've been nice to have been notified about this sooner, but sometimes that doesn't happen.
> 
> We'll still keep a store of everything that's been computed by Sourcefinder, because we may be able to find a use for it in the future.
> 
> I should also mention that within ICRAR there's a pretty heavy shift away from distributed computing methods such as BOINC, toward simply utilising the increasing processing power of supercomputers. With this in mind, it's fairly unlikely that ICRAR will be looking to start up any new distributed computing projects in the near future.
> 
> Regardless, a big thank you to everyone who has contributed to Sourcefinder. I appreciate everything you've done to help out on this project, especially considering how rocky a lot of it has been. I'm just sorry that we now don't have an immediate use for all of the data you've processed.
> 
> As with the POGS shutdown thread, I'll try to answer any questions anyone has.
> 
> Sam


The remaining work will be crunched, although not used by scientists. No new work generated.


----------



## mmonnin

New TN-Grid data is coming. Or returning to Windows and Linux I guess.



> The experiments on Vitis vinifera are almost finished, thank you all. We will soon switch to a new organism. We made some tests some time ago but we found that the outputs of the Windows and Linux applications didn't match each other. The new forthcoming Windows applications should behave correctly.
> The next Monday we will distribute them and (slowly) start creating new work.


http://gene.disi.unitn.it/test/forum_thread.php?id=213


----------



## mmonnin

From Collatz



> A new version (1.40) of the Windows 64-bit CPU application has been released.


https://www.free-dc.org/showthread.php?56839-Collatz-New-Windows-64-bit-version


----------



## mmonnin

Leiden Classical is shutting down:
http://boinc.gorlaeus.net/



> 09 may 2018
> This project is reaching end-of-life. Automatic work generation has been stopped. Account creation has been stopped. Before the end of 2018 the server will be taken off-line.


----------



## emoga

Ralph has work. :typer:


----------



## k4m1k4z3

emoga said:


> Ralph has work. /forum/images/smilies/typer.gif


Looks like they are out of work again.


----------



## mmonnin

Universe BHDB tasks are available and more are being created.

Edit: Still a lot of disk limit errors. it's sad as its just some artificial limit and it doesn't error out until the end.


----------



## mmonnin

Universe Quarkstars app has data again. Universe also has a new app called "Neutron Star and Black Hole formation" although it seems they aren't being sent out.


----------



## tictoc

I've only been getting the BHSpin v2 tasks. Double checked my preferences, and all apps are selected. I was only running a few tasks of Universe, but I think I'll throw a few more cores at it.


----------



## mmonnin

The new app is now being distributed.

Quarks just started late yesterday and "Neutron Star and Black Hole formation" this evening. Quarks is Linux and ARM only according to apps page.

The ETA is 5min for these 2 apps so watch out on downloading too many right away. Quarks had an app update from 0.04 to 0.06 which has it's own ETA of 5min.


----------



## tictoc

Just picked up a Quark task on my 4590. I have my queue set pretty low, so I shouldn't have to worry about picking up too many tasks.


----------



## Diffident

The Linux ARM BHSpin tasks seem to have dried up. I was steady crunching them on 3 pi's and 4 Le Potato's and I looked yesterday and they were all idle. It hasn't given me any Quark tasks.


----------



## mmonnin

Yeah I saw that on the forums there.

CSG seems to be down. I've got several tasks waiting to upload and the site is unresponsive.


----------



## tictoc

My uploads on CSG just started trickling up. They are very slow at 17 Kbps, but they are actually going through now. :thumb:


----------



## redhat_ownage

started up a vm at work and gave it 24 cores should be interesting to see how long it lasts at 100% load


----------



## mmonnin

Looks like Goofy NCI and CPU are back up. Climate Prediction (CPDN) is giving out credit again for work done after the server was fixed.


----------



## tictoc

MilkyWay is also back up after going down for maintenance. I didn't check their forum, but hopefully this is a more permanent fix for their ongoing database/server issues.


----------



## mmonnin

CSG seems to be in maintenance for some time today. Although that may just be the message when the server functions aren't all running. Tasks aren't reporting or downloading although the site is up. Travis hasn't said a word in a long time on the forums nor responds to email.

Cosmology is also down hard. The admin asked a BOINC email group about rebuilding a disk so not sure how long that will be down.


----------



## mmonnin

Some Turing #s for [email protected] with a RTX 2080.
https://einsteinathome.org/content/pascal-again-available-turing-may-be-coming-soon?page=1

~8min per task at 1x. Slightly faster with 2x. Around 600-620k RAC. OCing down to 7:50

The Host:
https://einsteinathome.org/host/12260865

Flops report is wrong, fix in 7.14. Something I didn't know was that GDDR will max out at 4GB for NV cards, 32bit limit, so ignore that.

237W with 65W at idle. 8W more at 2x.

IMO, that's not worth the on front cost or electricity compared to an RX500 which can do like 500K at a bit north of $200.

PrimeGrid #s:
http://www.primegrid.com/forum_thread.php?id=8183&nowrap=true#120649



> MSI RTX 2080 Sea Hawk X
> (GPU 1935 Mhz, temp ~50C, fan speed ~1400 RPM)
> 
> PPS Sieve: 151 - 153 s
> PPS Sieve x2: 218 s for both, 109 s each
> AP27: 750 sec (12m30s), twice as fast comparing to GTX 1070.
> 
> GFN15: 72-75 s
> GFN16: 162-163 s
> GFN17Low: 355 s; 6m
> GFN17MEGA: 400 s; 6m40s (GPU load ~64%)
> GFN18: 750 s (GPU load ~68%)
> GFN19: 2214 s; 37m (GPU load ~79%), twice as fast comparing to GTX 1070.
> GFN20: 7210 s; 120m (GPU load ~89%), OCL4
> GFN21: 6h 55m (GPU load ~94%), OCL


GFN is FP64 so these probably aren't the best again at FP64. My RX580 does GFN15 at 68-70 and this is over 70s.

I am running PPS Seive atm:
1070 2x: 612s
1070Ti 2x: 492s

The 1070Ti is several models down and a generation behind. 1080 and 1080Ti plus the arch gap. 246s vs 109s.

Some more data
http://www.primegrid.com/forum_thread.php?id=8183&nowrap=true#120682


----------



## tictoc

PrimeGrid has some new GFN CPU apps out. It does require running a simple app_config to use the new apps. http://www.primegrid.com/forum_thread.php?id=8220


The GPU apps are unaffected, but if anyone is running GFN on a CPU, the new apps are about a 10% improvement over the old.


----------



## mmonnin

A new project: DBN UPPER BOUND

http://anthgrid.com/dbnupperbound/



> DBN Upper Bound is a Polymath project related to the theory of the Riemann zeta function, based at this Polymath wiki. For the background, theory and discussion on results, please head to the proposal and subsequent threads on Prof. Tao's blog. The computational part of the research is being hosted at this github project.
> 
> This Boinc project now plans to scale up the computations, and achieve tighter conditional bounds, using Internet-connected computers. You can contribute to the research by running a free program on your computer.
> 
> For a visual understanding with cool graphics and a summary of the results achieved, please check this visual guide created by Rudolph, who has also written the Arb scripts used for the scaled up computations


It is a vbox project. Tasks use about 1.8GB per task. *AVX2* is required. Anything else will results in illegal instruction errors.

There are no tasks atm.


----------



## mmonnin

http://mindmodeling.org/beta/index.php
Mind Modeling has some tasks available for cross platform app atm. A good chance to move up a couple of spots in Formula Boinc


----------



## skivelitis

mmonnin said:


> http://mindmodeling.org/beta/index.php
> Mind Modeling has some tasks available for cross platform app atm. A good chance to move up a couple of spots in Formula Boinc


Running 15 cores/threads... New YAFU badges can wait.


----------



## mmonnin

skivelitis said:


> Running 15 cores/threads... New YAFU badges can wait.


That's the spirit. This project has had inconsistent work but has had some recently. It was just with a windows app but now on a cross platform app so I added it to my Linux PCs.


----------



## Finrond

I'll have it running on 48 cores once all the work from other projects gets crunched through.


----------



## mmonnin

I only see work for windows atm.

Today OCN jumped up two spots to 6th in FB Marathon.


----------



## Finrond

Looks like MindModeling is out of work again.


----------



## mmonnin

Finrond said:


> Looks like MindModeling is out of work again.


And work is back for Windows only app and Linux only app. Not the cross platform but basically the same, unless someones on a Mac.


----------



## mmonnin

Apparently you can add the http and https project links and get it listed twice in BM for double the task limit. I've only had 8 running and 24 waiting tasks on my 3770k for 8 threads x 4 per tasks per thread. Now I have 56 waiting. An extra 32 more. I wonder if it will go back down to 32 later. I'll have to remember that for bunkering.

Edit: Hmm nope. Slots get confused and tasks get trashed for the most part.


----------



## tictoc

Looks like it has been about 4 years since I ran any MindModeling tasks. I have one running now, we'll see if I pick any more up.


----------



## tictoc

mmonnin said:


> I only see work for windows atm.
> 
> Today OCN jumped up two spots to 6th in FB Marathon.


Up one more spot to 5th.


----------



## mmonnin

Goofy NCI will be down for some maintenance. A certain team is scripting the hell out of Goofy with thousands of clients causing the site to come to a crawl, slow up/down loads, etc.
http://nci.goofyxgridathome.net/forum_thread.php?id=325


----------



## mmonnin

Yafu now has badges.
https://yafu.myfirewall.org/yafu/forum_thread.php?id=347


----------



## tictoc

> *New PrimeGrid Policy - Monetization of BOINC credit*
> 
> There's been a big discussion behind the scenes about turning BOINC credit into actual money. From a PrimeGrid admin standpoint, this is not a good thing. Even with worthless BOINC credit we've seen cheating in the past. When people are able to make money on PrimeGrid, that invites unscrupulous users to join in order to cheat. That in turn would ruin the science. Anyone devising a way to fake residues on prime-finding projects could be adding years to our search if they cause a missed prime. We don't want to discover five years from now that we can't trust our results.
> 
> The science (sieving, finding primes) is why we're here. Nothing can be allowed to interfere with that, otherwise we might as well shut down PrimeGrid right now. For this reason, we've decided not to participate in any system that monetizes our credit. While this policy will apply to any and all such organizations, we know of only one at the moment, and that's Gridcoin.
> 
> We'll be asking Gridcoin to de-whitelist PrimeGrid and we won't be sharing our daily statistics with them. Gridcoin users are welcome to crunch here, but won't earn any coin for doing so. If that means those users will be moving to other sites, we'll be sorry to see them go, but feel this is a step we must take.
> 
> This decision was not taken lightly and we're not happy about the necessity. Although Gridcoin is currently the only currency affected by this policy, this is not a reaction to anything that Gridcoin has done, or has not done. This policy is about the monetization of BOINC credit, not Gridcoin or cryptocurrencies in general.
> 
> While we welcome your comments on this, please understand that this is something we feel must be done and the decision is not going to be reversed.


http://www.primegrid.com/forum_thread.php?id=8272


----------



## mmonnin

Wow, 1st I've seen something like that.

Some of this also might be due to Gridcoin users all pulling stats at the exact time effectively DDOSing PG. I heard they were working on some solution together but that might now help the situation.


----------



## tictoc

Attention all badge hunters. [email protected] now has badges for you to collect. 

http://www.acousticsathome.ru/boinc/forum_thread.php?id=61&postid=277#277


----------



## mmonnin

Free-DC Update https://stats.free-dc.org/index.php



> **UPDATE** Dec 5th 16:00 - I think I've got most of the scripts running now. Some of the combined updates are taking a little too long, so I need to tweak the DB configuration for that. I did just add a 2Gb Tempfs for mariadb, so that should help - I'd forgotten about that. I'll let it run overnight so it does a rollover at least but should be able to switch on the websites tomorrow (6th).


----------



## mmonnin

WCG: OET is complete
https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,41288

5y196d Crunch time and 55k WUProp Hours for myself.

Edit: Mentioned in SCC Forum,  no others are set to end any time soon



> Hello,
> 
> The project is absolutely not finishing in two weeks, or any time soon.
> 
> The project bar completion rates bounce around if researchers run through one set of work units before sending us the next set(s). These researchers are definitely sending us more.
> 
> On a more general note, now that OET is complete on WCG, none of the other projects are slated to end soon, either. Please take the project completion bars with a grain of salt.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Caiti


----------



## tictoc

mmonnin said:


> Free-DC Update https://stats.free-dc.org/index.php


 @mmonnin @*Diffident* Looks like Free-DC is back up and running. :wheee:


----------



## mmonnin

Gerasim has a new app called 'Graph Coloring'. The tasks take like 4 seconds to run. I'm loading 8 of them up on 1 CPU thread and crunching on the other threads with another client. Otherwise they are too fast for WUProp.


----------



## Finrond

mmonnin said:


> WCG: OET is complete
> https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,41288
> 
> 5y196d Crunch time and 55k WUProp Hours for myself.
> 
> Edit: Mentioned in SCC Forum,  no others are set to end any time soon


Ah darn, I got my 5yrs badge but I didn't get 50k wuprop hours :-(


----------



## bfromcolo

mmonnin said:


> Gerasim has a new app called 'Graph Coloring'. The tasks take like 4 seconds to run. I'm loading 8 of them up on 1 CPU thread and crunching on the other threads with another client. Otherwise they are too fast for WUProp.



I just noticed the new app and started running some. I didn't realize WUProp wouldn't count them if they run so quickly. How are you running 8 at a time on one thread?


----------



## mmonnin

bfromcolo said:


> I just noticed the new app and started running some. I didn't realize WUProp wouldn't count them if they run so quickly. How are you running 8 at a time on one thread?


WUProp does a query like once a minute so short tasks can squeak through w/o being shown as running during that time.

Process Lasso can set the CPU affinity for an exe and keep it any time it runs so they all stay on CPU 0. The CPU times vary. Some are 10-15s of compute time. Some run for no CPU time at all and just 4 seconds of run time.


----------



## bfromcolo

Thats pretty slick, thanks. Still struggles to keep 12 threads busy since the downloads aren't very fast.


I assume WUProp is smart enough to collect actual CPU usage and not WU clock time, IE my 12 threads will count for 1 hour. Or everyone would do this to get more WUProp hours.

Guess I need to add some clients if I don't want it to take 4 days to get a star.


----------



## mmonnin

bfromcolo said:


> Thats pretty slick, thanks. Still struggles to keep 12 threads busy since the downloads aren't very fast.
> 
> 
> I assume WUProp is smart enough to collect actual CPU usage and not WU clock time, IE my 12 threads will count for 1 hour. Or everyone would do this to get more WUProp hours.
> 
> Guess I need to add some clients if I don't want it to take 4 days to get a star.


WUProp goes by run time. And the admin bans extra hosts if you try to do that.


----------



## bfromcolo

Saw this at Einstein this morning.





> I want to remind people that in one week, our stats exports will change and honor the option _Do you consent to exporting your data to BOINC statistics aggregation Web sites? _
> If you want to have your stats exported, and have not changed this setting, to YES, please do so in Account -> Preferences -> Privacy. Also, I have been informed that at the BOINCstats Web site, your user history may be lost if you do not consent to he stats exports before we update our systems on 2018 Dec 17th. If this is something you care about (BOINCstats history), please change your privacy preferences.


----------



## tictoc

LHC also has the opt-in for stats export to third party sites. https://lhcathome.cern.ch/lhcathome/forum_thread.php?id=4901#37586


**Edit* *Basically LHC is the same as Einstein, including the terms of use acceptance.


----------



## AlphaC

I think exporting computer data (OS down to sub version , machine hardware down to driver version) and per hour statistics per user is excessive by default, but daily/weekly output and usernames isn't. Maybe some people aren't on teams, but even if they aren't I think a daily/weekly total for a username isn't that much information.


edit: also slightly annoyed at the Patreon page link from [email protected]:


> *[email protected]: Patreon*
> As you know, I'm working on [email protected] for some years now. I was also one of creators and admins of [email protected] project and few another BOINC projects.
> Unfortunately, for long time I'm working on this project voluntarily as is no funds on it to my role.
> Because of this, I will ask you for support on my Patreon profile .


They should have a link at the university, it's extremely unprofessional to ask on Patreon for a university led project. Also not amused by the "LAMBO" goal.


----------



## mmonnin

The current [email protected] GPU tasks are running at about 1/4 the normal run time due to the data set file being used. The same points are being given so RAC is pretty high atm. A fast card may hit the 512 daily task limit.


----------



## mmonnin

Also [email protected] implemented it's limited stats export this week. Free-DC doesn't purge old users so the ordering and Team ranks are all messed up. I'd expect something similar at LHC when it is implemented there.


----------



## AlphaC

Seems most of the LHC userbase hasn't allowed stat export. There's no other way I'd be close to top 100


----------



## mmonnin

LHC now requires users to enable stats export.


----------



## tictoc

Looks like the whole "Science United" stuff is now live and is front and center on the main BOINC homepage. I'm not sure how long it has been there, since I rarely visit the main pages/forums for BOINC.


 BOINC Homepage - https://boinc.berkeley.edu/ .
Science United Homepage - https://scienceunited.org/
Intro to Science United for BOINC Users - https://scienceunited.org/intro.php
If this really catches on, then the days of crunching for a team could slowly be left to a few die-hards, with few to no new users joining teams. Overall it is possible that it could be good for BOINC projects, but I still have the same questions, which mostly revolve around who picks the winners and losers? Straight from the Science United hompepage: 



> For now, all science projects vetted by BOINC are included in this set, and they have equal allocations. Eventually the selection of science projects, and the allocation of computing power among them, will be determined by a committee of scientists.


----------



## mmonnin

I've seen several posts from who connected in this fashion and couldn't get into their accounts at projects since they started via SU. As a techy/enthusiast I'm still against this as it's another buffer layer between me and what I want to run/configured how I want it ran.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

While I can appreciate the whole appeal it might have to the masses (especially since it's arguably trying to emulate [email protected]), I really don't like how THEY choose where YOUR resources go. If I'm putting the resources in (aka, electricity bill and hardware purchases) I'd greatly prefer it go to something more of my choosing (namely, cancer research as the primary).


----------



## mmonnin

Stats for NumberFields will need to be allowed due to GDPR like [email protected] and LHC
https://numberfields.asu.edu/NumberFields/forum_thread.php?id=355#2133



> If you want your stats exported, you will need to check the consent box on the project preferences page.
> 
> In a couple days, the stats export mechanism will be changed, and if this consent is not given, then the default will be to NOT export your stats.
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience, but this was necessary due to the recent GDPR regulations.





> If its not clear how to do this (it took me several minutes to find it):
> 1. Go to your account page.
> 2. Click on [email protected] preferences.
> 3. Click edit preferences in the topmost section.
> 4. The consent box is the 4th one down.
> 5. Click update preferences.


----------



## mmonnin

Goofy is down hard again with some major hardware failure.
https://boincstats.com/en/forum/10/12144



> I do not know what I deserve for all this. Durring standard update on servers which I was planning, I had a power surge and lost about 70% of all equipment I have got.
> By Monday I am going to check everything and estimate the losses. At the moment it is very hard to tell me when I will be back online. I am sure that my database server lost 6 out of 8 disks, 1x PSU, 1xCPU and some RAM. The project server lost the motherboard, cpu, ram, psu. Regarding other losses, my main computer (psu, ram, mobo, cpu ... whole PC), 3x monitor, 2x ups, 2x odroid-xu4 and 2x psu in my storage (drives connected to electricity are spinning so maybe I can save them). It's not worth mentioning about such boulevards as lighting or 8x fans.
> I am particularly surprised by the fact that no protections that an electrician made me last year didn't worked <- which are ordered before and after the ups. The electrician will check what has happened today or tomorrow.
> I will only be estimating the losses, but last year's wall collapse and flooding had less impact than now.
> If anyone knows the cause from where I have such a fate, I would really like to know.





> Situation update:
> 1. main and big problem is that storage is totally crush <- disk it's spin up, but then I unscrewed him disc disks the damage can be seen.... This is really **** 6up situation and i don't need tell why... I can say that 15TB of my data is go FU*** I have only 4-5TB of backup on other disk (just critical data)
> 2. boinc server is totally dead <- i bought some parts to set it up and running
> 3. database server : 1x psu is dead (it's good that is a second one), 6x 16gb is dead (I exchanged it with spare one), 7 of 8 disk is dead (i send it for guarantee under warranty.... i know it's tricky <- at this moment database server start and running on 3 spare disk
> 
> Good news is that I am will back... need time to do it, but i will back.
> Bad news... the only backup i have to restore for boinc projects is from 05.12.2018r, but there is a good things (i hope so) I have export data from projects (mainly from NCI) from 3-4h before disaster... i will try to import that date (credists etc) to production database


----------



## k4m1k4z3

For anyone interested in finding prime numbers and getting extra badges, the prime grid 2019 Tour de Primes will last for the month of February. I was able to grab a couple badges last year from finding a few primes and even got lucky to find a mega prime during the event.
http://www.primegrid.com/forum_thread.php?id=8409&nowrap=true#125223


----------



## mmonnin

I've had my Q66/R9 280x running some PG CPU tasks for WUProp hours. Looks like I'll be in for this with that old thing.


----------



## tictoc

k4m1k4z3 said:


> For anyone interested in finding prime numbers and getting extra badges, the prime grid 2019 Tour de Primes will last for the month of February. I was able to grab a couple badges last year from finding a few primes and even got lucky to find a mega prime during the event.
> http://www.primegrid.com/forum_thread.php?id=8409&nowrap=true#125223



Did you find the mega prime running the big genfer tasks on a GPU, or was it with your CPU?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

tictoc said:


> Did you find the mega prime running the big genfer tasks on a GPU, or was it with your CPU?


I found my mega using the GFN-17 Mega app during last years event and was the unlucky double checker of a GFN-18 right at the end of the event... 

The most likely project for finding gpu primes eligible for a badge is GFN-16. GFN-17 Mega of course is most likely for finding a mega prime. 
The best CPU app to find regular primes that are eligible for badges in the event is PPSE, and it can be configured to run multi-threaded. The PPS-Mega app is the most likely CPU app for finding mega primes.



Also for prime grid badge hunters: 321 Prime Search Sieve will be starting in the next couple months, and the Generalized Cullen Woodall Sieve will be suspended at some point after.


----------



## mmonnin

Goofy NCI is back but tasks aren't NCI. They don't show as using 0.025 CPU cores.


----------



## fragamemnon

mmonnin said:


> Goofy NCI is back but tasks aren't NCI. They don't show as using 0.025 CPU cores.



I was just observing the same thing.
The site's task view is also not working, however credit is being given for submitted tasks.


----------



## Diffident

mmonnin said:


> Goofy NCI is back but tasks aren't NCI. They don't show as using 0.025 CPU cores.



If you suspend then resume they go back to NCI. 



I noticed something else, I'm no longer listed on a team for Goofygrid. I logged in to the Goofygrid site to rejoin the OCN team but it doesn't exisit.


----------



## mmonnin

A bunch of teams don't exist.

I've aborted tasks and they came back as not NCI. Trying it again this evening while home. 2 clients are even showing 0.025 CPUs w/o an app_config file while other show nothing.


----------



## tictoc

It looks like the OCN team got lost when the data was restored. I am going to give it a few days before I reach out to the admin. It looks like there are still quite a few issues with the database.

*Edit *@mmonnin Thanks for posting in the Goofy forums. :thumb:


----------



## Diffident

I've suspended it on all my machines for now. My trick of suspending and then resuming was only temporary. Once a task finishes Goofy goes back to taking a thread. I don't know why I run it anyway, I don't understand what it does.


----------



## mmonnin

Yeah I have reset it and I had all CPU threads and Goofy then it must have reversed at the next set of tasks.

I have some clients that display as 0.025 CPU cores and others that show nothing in BOINCTasks. 

Working, show 0.025 (no app_config)
3570k, Ubuntu 14, v7.2.42
2P 2670v1, Mint 17, v7.2.42

Working, show nothing
Q66, Win10, 7.14.2
RPi2, Raspbian something, 7.6.33

Not working
1950x, Ubuntu 18.04, v7.9.3
2700x, Ubuntu 18.04, v7.9.3
3770k, Win7, 7.8.3


----------



## mmonnin

OCN is back at Goofy.


----------



## bfromcolo

Realized I had 12 threads (3 systems) not working due to Goofy tasks preventing them from running. Inconsistent results across systems, some seem to be fine and others with this issue. I have it set to not get new tasks for now, I only ran it for WUProp stars anyway.


----------



## mmonnin

Goofy is supposed to be working again with a reset. Clients that were not showing 0.025 cores are now showing that. I've allowed work on those clients again.


----------



## mmonnin

A new PrimeGrid App is available called 'Do you feel lucky' and will be 40% longer than normal GFN-22 tasks.

https://www.primegrid.com/forum_thread.php?id=8422&nowrap=true#125981



> *Do You Feel Lucky?*
> 
> In 2009, PrimeGrid started running GFN-15 and GFN-16 on PRPnet using Yves Gallot's Genefer program.
> 
> In 2010, GFN-18 and GFN-19 were also started on PRPNet. At that time, only one GFN-18 prime was known, and no GFN-19 primes were known. In February and March of 2011, PrimeGrid found the second and third known GFN-18 primes. Then, in October, we found the 4th known GFN-18 prime: 361658[sup]262144[/sup]+1.
> 
> 361658[sup]262144[/sup]+1 is special: It's the first prime that we found using the new GeneferCUDA GPU program. The GPU version of Genefer was about 40 times faster than the CPU version, and represented a tremendous increase in computing power.
> 
> Right after that discovery, John challenged us to use GeneferCUDA to find a GFN-19. Nobody knew if a GFN-19 even existed. Certainly, none had ever been discovered.
> 
> "Why not?" said I. 4 days and just 16 tasks later, I discovered the world's first GFN-19 prime.
> 
> At that point I had been crunching at PrimeGrid for a bit less than two years. Somewhere during those two years I learned about GIMPS. Their Mersenne prime search had found all the largest primes. The primes found at PrimeGrid, as big as they were, were still much smaller than the Mersenne primes.
> 
> Seeing a chance to perhaps find primes as large as those found by GIMPS, I suggested that if we could make GeneferCUDA work on our BOINC server, where it would be more heavily utilized, we might start searching the GFN-22 range. All but the smallest potential GFN-22 primes would be larger than the then world record Mersenne prime, which was 12.9 million digits. Considering how fast GeneferCUDA was, we had a real shot at finding a world record prime. It was still a long shot, but there was a chance.
> 
> I offered to port Genefer and GeneferCUDA to be native BOINC programs, an idea to which the PrimeGrid admins were amenable. So I ported the programs and they made the necessary changes to PrimeGrid's servers. We started running GFN-18 on BOINC in January 2012, and started the world record prime search with GFN-22 in February 2012.
> 
> A year later, in February 2013, GFN-22 was searching numbers of about 16.5 million digits when GIMPS discovered a new world record Mersenne prime of 17.4 million digits.
> 
> Three years later they found a 22.3 million digit Mersenne prime.
> 
> Two years after that they found a 23.2 million digit Mersenne prime.
> 
> Eleven months later, in December of last year, they found a 24.8 million digit prime, which is the current largest known prime number.
> 
> GFN-22 is currently searching 21.6 million digit numbers.
> 
> It would appear that the opportunity to find a world record prime with GFN-22 has come and gone. Even though we have an excellent GPU program, Mersenne has the advantage of being inherently easier to search, and their numbers grow in size faster because their search increases n (size is proportional to n) whereas a GFN search increases b (size is proportional only to log(b)). In addition, they only need to search prime values of n whereas we need to search all even values of b. Even though we have a faster program, their search still progresses faster overall. We're behind, and they're pulling away.
> 
> After each of those 4 Mersenne discoveries, there were people here -- smart people -- who felt we should either increase b to be once again searching for a world record, or start an n=23 search, which would also be a world record search. The math, however, just doesn't make that a good bet. When we started GFN-22 it wasn't long before it was significantly larger than the current world record. We had some leeway. Starting a new world record search with larger numbers would have an even smaller chance of success. My uncle used to say, "Lotto is a tax on the mathematically challenged." I feel the same way about boosting GFN higher to be above GIMPS. It's not a good bet. They're more likely to find another prime before we find one of that size.
> 
> So after each Mersenne prime, we've thought about making another world record search, and each time, we decided not to do it.
> 
> Until now.
> 
> Let me start by saying this is a real long shot. It borders on stupidity. But a lot of people want to do it, and it's going to be fun.
> 
> *We're starting up a new project called "Do You Feel Lucky?" It's going to be a GFN-22 search with b starting at 846,398. That's the first b not removed by sieving where b[sup]4194304[/sup]+1 is greater than the current world record.*
> 
> Like GFN-17, we'll now have two GFN-22 searches running concurrently. Unlike GFN-17, however, this new search will not be a contiguous search. If a new Mersenne prime is found, we will increase b again so that we continue to search for a world record. GFN-22 is sieved to b=100M, so we can continue doing this search up to about 33.5 million digits. If we have to search larger numbers, we'll either need to sieve GFN-22 above 100M, or sieve GFN-23.
> 
> *"Lucky?" tasks will be slower than normal GFN-22 tasks* because neither the OCL nor OCL4 transforms can be used. All GPUs should use OCL5.
> 
> *CPU tasks will not be available*. These tasks are beyond the range of the 64 bit CPU transforms, so the 80 bit x87 transform must be used. Not only is this about 10 times slower, but it can't use multi-threading like the AVX and FMA3 CPU transforms can. CPUs would take forever to run these tasks.
> 
> This project is a prime-finding project, so it will be available for TdP, or at least most of it. I'm not sure exactly when we'll turn it on.
> 
> The internal name is "genefer_extreme". That's what you would use in app_config.xml or app_info.xml. Should it ever be necessary,* the next names would be genefer_ultimate, then genefer_ludicrous, then genefer_plaid.*


Same GFN badge.


> It will use the existing badge.
> 
> Also, we're increasing the long job bonus from 50% to 75% for Lucky.


It's not DP like other GFN tasks due to the calculation in OCL5 according to a post further down that thread. 29-30 hours on a 2080.


----------



## mmonnin

New Rakesearch app version will be coming from Daniel.
http://rake.boincfast.ru/rakesearch/forum_thread.php?id=39&postid=711


----------



## skivelitis

Don't know if it has been mentioned, but Daniel also recently released an optimized app for Acoustics as well.


----------



## mmonnin

That guy is a Legend! I hadn't heard, thanks. Some info. It took me a long time to get to 1mil in Acoustics. 
http://www.acousticsathome.ru/boinc/forum_thread.php?id=66#313


----------



## skivelitis

Not the 10x or so of the RakeSearch app... more like 2-2.5x but an improvement none the less!


----------



## mmonnin

GFN-22 Extreme task on a GTX 970 is estimating at 4d15h after ~50min of runtime. ETA is falling a bit quicker so it might end up shorter than that.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

mmonnin said:


> GFN-22 Extreme task on a GTX 970 is estimating at 4d15h after ~50min of runtime. ETA is falling a bit quicker so it might end up shorter than that.


This project will be a nice chance to make some good points towards the GFN badge with that 75% bonus


----------



## skivelitis

mmonnin said:


> New Rakesearch app version will be coming from Daniel.
> http://rake.boincfast.ru/rakesearch/forum_thread.php?id=39&postid=711


New version released. Reported 30% increase over first version.


----------



## mmonnin

Looks like Universe changed point structure to possibly credit screw. From 667 points to 60-120 points or so. Although credit today is much higher which doesn't make sense. Many tasks are getting zero credit.


----------



## mmonnin

New Project [email protected] 
http://brainstormhome.org/

1st task error'd out, the testsim app.

vbox required for all apps.

'MD sim' app is still running I guess on my 2700x. 

There's a bunch of errors when creating teams.

The same PC is getting it's own wingman. My one PC has the same task 3x.


----------



## tictoc

I tried to start a team earlier today, but it doesn't look like they have turned on the team function or stats export yet.


----------



## mmonnin

Only 5 users with credit so far and looks like users 8-155 are all spam users until people saw the New app post on WUProp today.


----------



## mmonnin

On my 2700x, tasks per BOINC were set to use all 16 cores but actual CPU usage was only 1 single core.  10 hours so far and it hasn't completed 1 task. Here's an app_config to allow other work to run.



Code:


<app_config>
    <app_version>
        <app_name>testsim</app_name>
        <plan_class>vbox64_mt</plan_class>
        <avg_ncpus>1</avg_ncpus>
    </app_version>

    <app_version>
        <app_name>mdsim2</app_name>
        <plan_class>vbox64_mt</plan_class>
        <avg_ncpus>1</avg_ncpus>
    </app_version>
    <project_max_concurrent>2</project_max_concurrent>
</app_config>

After restarting the task that had been running for 10 hours the % complete keeps jumping from 80ish % to 100%. When at 80ish the run time is 1-2min after restarting. At 100% its the full 10+ hours. Strange.


----------



## mmonnin

944k Points for one of the GFN-22 Extreme tasks. 405k seconds, thats me.



> I modified the query to exclude computers with more than one discreet GPU. That eliminates several high end computers, but it insures that the times shown are indicative of the listed GPU.
> 
> We have our first AMD GPU result:
> 
> [pre]+-------------------------+---------------+
> | GPU | seconds |
> +-------------------------+---------------+
> | Radeon RX 580 Series | 488619.686008 |
> | GeForce GTX 970 | 405472.034102 |
> | GeForce GTX 1060 3GB | 388151.849568 |
> | GeForce GTX 1060 6GB | 363825.373783 |
> | Tesla K20m | 342474.400832 |
> | GeForce GTX TITAN Black | 322733.081215 |
> | GeForce GTX 1070 | 256951.015823 |
> | GeForce GTX 980 Ti | 250566.939508 |
> | GeForce GTX 1070 Ti | 227521.03167 |
> | GeForce GTX 1080 | 195014.429779 |
> | GeForce GTX 1080 Ti | 135879.541418 |
> | GeForce RTX 2070 | 110896.969446 |
> | GeForce RTX 2080 | 106061.422239 |
> | TITAN V |  81992.005562 |
> | GeForce RTX 2080 Ti | 78627.838137 |
> | Quadro GV100 | 78400.550566 |
> | Tesla V100-SXM2-16GB | 61701.49672 |
> +-------------------------+---------------+[/pre]


----------



## mmonnin

For the WUProp app/badge hunters:

A new CPDN model/app is available called 'HadAM4'. I received some Linux tasks last night. 18d ETA on 2670v1. I haven't seen the WUProp sticky update with it yet.
https://www.cpdn.org/cpdnboinc/forum_thread.php?id=8701


----------



## skivelitis

VGTU has added stats export consent.


----------



## mmonnin

Ugh, looks like on the 8th as the project went down 1.5b and gradually has gone back up as users enable the option. There is a list on WUProp and that one hasn't been mentioned.

https://stats3.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=proj&proj=vgtu


----------



## mmonnin

Looks like the Radeon 7 can do ~1.7m RAC on [email protected] with -20% Power. ~450W from the wall with i7 6700k.
https://einsteinathome.org/content/all-things-vega-vii#comment-169584

There is now a Linux version of Wattman built by a user. Keith Meyers has linked it in a couple of places.
https://github.com/Ricks-Lab/amdgpu-utils

https://milkyway.cs.rpi.edu/milkyway//forum_thread.php?id=4381&postid=68170


----------



## tictoc

mmonnin said:


> Looks like the Radeon 7 can do ~1.7m RAC on [email protected] with -20% Power. ~450W from the wall with i7 6700k.
> https://einsteinathome.org/content/all-things-vega-vii#comment-169584
> 
> There is now a Linux version of Wattman built by a user. Keith Meyers has linked it in a couple of places.
> https://github.com/Ricks-Lab/amdgpu-utils
> 
> https://milkyway.cs.rpi.edu/milkyway//forum_thread.php?id=4381&postid=68170



Thanks for the link. :thumb:


All of the other GUI apps I've tested seem to be missing something that makes them a poor replacement for something like Afterburner on Windows.


A good command line option is ROC-smi. It is fully featured and can be used even if you aren't running the full ROCm stack. ROC-smi is basically just a small python utility that can monitor GPU stats, and write adjustable driver values (fan speed, clock speed, power limit, etc) to the kernel driver through the sysfs interface. https://github.com/RadeonOpenCompute/ROC-smi/


----------



## mmonnin

Some new projects have come up recently. I've typically waited until they fix some issues or actually have much work before posting but here they are:

*[email protected]*
http://brainstormhome.org/


> [email protected] is a research project, based at Pompeu Fabra University, that uses Internet-connected computers to investigate the molecular basis of brain-related diseases. You can contribute to our research by running a free program on your computer.


Vbox mt apps. Can't create teams yet.
Apps I've had so far are 'testsim' and 'MD sim'. The test app doesn't have a validator app running so no credit. Decent credit for MD Sim. They were set to use all threads but I found only one was being in use. Single threaded about 9-12 hours on my 2700x. Many tasks I was my own wingman. No comments from admins in awhile. vbox/iso files are having download errors atm.
About 2.2GB memory per task.

*Pseudo-Associative DLS*
https://boinc.tbrada.eu/
Seems to be another spin off of ODLK/ODLK as some of the admins are the same. LS in the name is for Latin Squares.
Apps I've had are Pseudo Associative DLS. 
Windows app is having STATUS_ACCESS_VIOLATION errors on about 1/3 of the tasks I've received. Supposedly fixed but they keep coming around.
Linux app requires some additional libraries. Trying to get libc6 on my 14.04 system broke it bad. Maybe my fault. 
Tasks are quick. Admins are responsive.
Team created.


> The app needs the following Linux libraries:
> libboinc_api.so.7 -> archlinux package boinc, debian package libboinc-app7
> libncursesw version 6 -> debian package name libncursesw6
> libC version 6, libpthread.so.0, libdl.so.2 -> debian package libc6


*[email protected]*
https://boinc.tacc.utexas.edu/index.php


> The [email protected] project integrates with supercomputing. It provides a conduit for routing High-Throughput Computing jobs from the TACC systems to the computing resources volunteered by individuals or institutions. The volunteered computing resources include laptops, desktops, tablets, or VMs in the cloud. For donating the computing time, the can download the required software on their devices from the [email protected] website, and can then sign up as volunteers. To learn more about the required software for volunteering devices and signing up as a volunteer for the [email protected] project, please click here.


Another vbox app using the boinc docker setup. I had errors initially on my 2700x. Limiting the threads to 4 allowed tasks to complete. They only seem to use about 2 threads. 3135MB of memory used with 2/4 threads. I think I remember over 5GB when it tried to use 16 threads but that never completed.
Team created. Forum users names are some random letters and numbers and can be seen on your own profile: Name mmonnin (BoRet9n4WN)


Code:


<app_config>
    <app>
        <name>boinc2docker</name>
	 <max_concurrent>2</max_concurrent>
    </app>
    <app_version>
        <app_name>boinc2docker</app_name>
        <plan_class>vbox64_mt</plan_class>
        <avg_ncpus>2</avg_ncpus>
    </app_version>
</app_config>


----------



## tictoc

mmonnin said:


> Some new projects have come up recently. I've typically waited until they fix some issues or actually have much work before posting but here they are:
> 
> *[email protected]*
> http://brainstormhome.org/
> 
> Vbox mt apps. Can't create teams yet.
> Apps I've had so far are 'testsim' and 'MD sim'. The test app doesn't have a validator app running so no credit. Decent credit for MD Sim. They were set to use all threads but I found only one was being in use. Single threaded about 9-12 hours on my 2700x. Many tasks I was my own wingman. No comments from admins in awhile. vbox/iso files are having download errors atm.
> About 2.2GB memory per task.
> 
> *Pseudo-Associative DLS*
> https://boinc.tbrada.eu/
> Seems to be another spin off of ODLK/ODLK as some of the admins are the same. LS in the name is for Latin Squares.
> Apps I've had are Pseudo Associative DLS.
> Windows app is having STATUS_ACCESS_VIOLATION errors on about 1/3 of the tasks I've received. Supposedly fixed but they keep coming around.
> Linux app requires some additional libraries. Trying to get libc6 on my 14.04 system broke it bad. Maybe my fault.
> Tasks are quick. Admins are responsive.
> Team created.
> 
> *[email protected]*
> https://boinc.tacc.utexas.edu/index.php
> 
> Another vbox app using the boinc docker setup. I had errors initially on my 2700x. Limiting the threads to 4 allowed tasks to complete. They only seem to use about 2 threads. 3135MB of memory used with 2/4 threads. I think I remember over 5GB when it tried to use 16 threads but that never completed.
> Team created. Forum users names are some random letters and numbers and can be seen on your own profile: Name mmonnin (BoRet9n4WN)
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <app_config>
> <app>
> <name>boinc2docker</name>
> <max_concurrent>2</max_concurrent>
> </app>
> <app_version>
> <app_name>boinc2docker</app_name>
> <plan_class>vbox64_mt</plan_class>
> <avg_ncpus>2</avg_ncpus>
> </app_version>
> </app_config>


Thanks for the heads up.

[email protected] is an interesting project. I'll have to try and grab a job or two to see what type of work is being distributed. Reading the abstract from their NSF award, it looks like the project is going to be closely coupled with Science United.
**Edit* *Looking through some random tasks, it looks like there are currently some Autodock Vina and some OpenSeeS tasks.


----------



## mmonnin

tictoc said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> [email protected] is an interesting project. I'll have to try and grab a job or two to see what type of work is being distributed. Reading the abstract from their NSF award, it looks like the project is going to be closely coupled with Science United.
> **Edit* *Looking through some random tasks, it looks like there are currently some Autodock Vina and some OpenSeeS tasks.


One of the admins/devs/scientists responded to my post mentioning apps Autodock-Vina and MPI-Lammps.

https://boinc.tacc.utexas.edu/forum_thread.php?id=5&postid=10#10

Edit: The project may be like BURP where it requires random jobs to be submitted. We might have to jump on the work while its available.


----------



## tictoc

I would imagine that tasks will come and go in bunches since the work is from individual scientists/labs rather than from a dedicated project. 

The idea is pretty awesome if you have a project that needs lots of CPU juice, but are lacking the funding/time/know-how to get the work done on an HPC cluster.


----------



## mmonnin

Another Linux only app for Pseudo-Associative DLS. Atm, no credit for these.

https://boinc.tbrada.eu/forum_thread.php?id=3015


----------



## mmonnin

SETI and MW are both down. No response at all from MW site, not even the can't open database message. And hopefully SETI is fixing its download issues.


----------



## mmonnin

MW received a new server. Hopefully it'll fix the near daily downtime.
https://milkyway.cs.rpi.edu/milkyway/forum_thread.php?id=4403#68221


----------



## mmonnin

David Anderson has published a paper on BOINC
https://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1903/1903.01699.pdf


----------



## mmonnin

http://milkyway.cs.rpi.edu/milkyway/forum_thread.php?id=4408#68256

MW will be running out of work soon before the server migration.



> Hey Everyone,
> 
> In preparation for the migration to the new server, we will be pausing the generation of new workunits today. This does not mean that we will stop sending out workunits. Instead, it means that the only workunits being sent out will be those needing cross validation. Hopefully, this will allow us to clear the workunit validation queue by Tuesday morning and simplify our transition process.
> 
> This may also mean that at somepoint this weekend or on Monday, there will be very few workunits left on the server to process. This is expected.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Jake


Only resends are left. Looks like no more work until at least Tuesday.


----------



## skivelitis

321 sieve is (once again) active at PrimeGrid.


----------



## mmonnin

MW site is back up. Task limit seems to be 200 now but they are validating for zero credit atm. That'll probably be fixed soon.


----------



## mmonnin

MW credit is back but only like 57% of what it was before. Static 133.62 vs 227 and 243 points.


----------



## skivelitis

NumberFields has a GPU app in beta testing. Linux only for now.


----------



## mmonnin

skivelitis said:


> NumberFields has a GPU app in beta testing. Linux only for now.


Now he posts the min driver requirement: 418.39 which IMO is going to severely limit the user base.


----------



## tictoc

mmonnin said:


> Now he posts the min driver requirement: 418.39 which IMO is going to severely limit the user base.


I'll give them a run on a 1070, and see how they do. :thumb:


----------



## mmonnin

Trying to update to 418 with commands broke Ubuntu so I ended up reinstalling. What fun. 

I crunched 11 of them overnight. 70k points!! This is going to be a new collatz/point whore project. 216.61 seconds, 10,239.60 credit on a 1080Ti.

In comparison for collatz on a 280x I can do 850.13 seconds for 29,150.40 credit. So yeah 4x as long for 3x the credit. Although 1080Tis can do the same 2k credit in like 270 seconds running Collatz. So maybe a 1/3 the credit for Pascal.


----------



## tictoc

Looks like the GPU tasks dried up before I could grab any. :thumbsdow


----------



## mmonnin

tictoc said:


> Looks like the GPU tasks dried up before I could grab any. :thumbsdow


In a BOINC email distribution group, the admin mentioned having problems with the plan classes and getting work on the right processors. Tasks seem to be made in batches and the GPU tasks are being quickly gobbled up.


----------



## mmonnin

I caught some running and saw GPU utilization was kinda low in low to mid 70s so I'm running 2x. Now its mid 90%. Tasks are all various sizes so its hard to tell if it improves but I'd guess so.



Code:


<app_config>
  <app>
    <name>GetDecics</name>
     <gpu_versions>
      <gpu_usage>0.5</gpu_usage>
      <cpu_usage>0.1</cpu_usage>
     </gpu_versions>
  </app>
</app_config>

They also take up a full CPU thread in Linux. I thought CUDA apps only did that in Windows. GPUGrid has low CPU in Linux.


----------



## tictoc

I also grabbed some on a 1070. Also seeing 70-80% GPU usage. Running it on the GPU that's driving my displays, so the low usage actually makes it a good project to run with no lag on the desktop. 

Looks like there are some optimizations that can be made before the app moves out of beta.


**Edit* *I've run through 50 tasks so far, and on my 1070 running at 1987/4006, it looks like about 2.45 million ppd. Tasks vary in runtime, but they are all at 28.4 points per second of runtime.


----------



## mmonnin

The admin mentioned screen lag when using 2x and when using more aggressive settings during app creation. Maybe thats why util is only at 70%. But about any GPU app that runs at 99-100% will lag the screen.

47.27 credits/sec on my Ti at 1x and 2x. About 4m RAC.

0.0203 on a CPU haha.

Power is low at 115 watts or so.

Edit: Wait I see the exact same credit/sec with either 1x or 2x. But completing 2 tasks....wonder how much higher that could go.
Edit2: Basically just double the RAC with 2x, triple it with 3x as its a static 47.27 no matter the # of tasks. Longer running tasks = more credit. If this was a CPU I could push 8 tasks onto 1 CPU thread for the same credit as 8 tasks on 8 threads but now 7 other threads are available.


----------



## mmonnin

NumberFields gravy train is over. He moved to CreditNew since running more concurrent tasks just multiplied the RAC.


----------



## mmonnin

Monkeys is back. The admin lost a bunch of hardware then had some health issues. Some credit was lost as the db had to be restored.


----------



## Diffident

mmonnin said:


> Monkeys is back. The admin lost a bunch of hardware then had some health issues. Some credit was lost as the db had to be restored.



That project is a train wreck. Has any project had as many hardware issues as Monkeys....it's freaking crazy....it's like every couple months.


----------



## bfromcolo

Diffident said:


> That project is a train wreck. Has any project had as many hardware issues as Monkeys....it's freaking crazy....it's like every couple months.



Monkeys NCI tasks were taking up threads and stopping other tasks from running on the 3 systems I was running it on. This project does have its share of issues.


----------



## mmonnin

Hmm I had it too but just on my 1 windows machine.


----------



## mmonnin

https://www.primegrid.com/forum_thread.php?id=7943&nowrap=true#116525

GCW-Sieve is ending May 1st


----------



## mmonnin

A new NF CPU app. It kind of makes the GPU app even less fruitful to users as it was reduced while CPU credit stayed the same. More science is being done though.



> So there have been some new developments over the last week. It's both good and bad.
> 
> First of all, some history. The reason I waited so long to develop a GPU app is because the calculation was heavily dependent on multi-precision libraries (gmp) and number theoretic libraries (pari/gp). Both of these use dynamically allocated memory which is a big no-no in GPUs. I found a multi-precision library online that I could use by hard coding the precision to the maximum required (about 750 bits), thereby removing the dependence on memory allocations. The next piece of the puzzle was to code up a polynomial discriminant function. After doing this, I could finally compile a kernel for the GPU. That is the history for the current GPU app. It is about 20 to 30 times faster than the current cpu version (depends on WU and cpu/gpu speeds).
> 
> But then I got thinking... my GPU polynomial discriminant algorithm is different from the one in the PARI library (theirs works for any degree and mine is specialized to degree 10). So to do a true apples-to-apples comparison, I replaced the PARI algorithm with mine in the cpu version of the code. I was shocked by what I found... the cpu version was now about 10x faster than it used to be. I never thought I was capable of writing an algorithm that would be 10x faster than a well established library function. ***? Now I'm kicking myself in the butt for not having done this sooner!
> 
> This brings mixed emotions. On one side, it is great that I now have a cpu version that is 10x faster. But it also means that my GPU code is total crap. With all the horsepower in a present day GPU I would expect it to be at least 10x faster than the equivalent cpu version. Compared with the new cpu version, the gpu is only 2 to 3 times faster. That is unacceptable.
> 
> So the new plan is as follows:
> 1. Deploy new cpu executables. Since it's 10x faster, I will need to drop the credit by a factor of 10. (Credits/hour will remain the same for the cpu but will obviously drop for the GPU)
> 2. Develop new and improved GPU kernels.
> 
> I don't blame the GPU users for jumping ship at this point. Frankly, the inefficiency of the current GPU app just makes it not worth it (for them or the project).
> 
> For what it's worth, I did have openCL versions built. Nvidia version works perfectly. The AMD version is buggy for some reason, as is the windows version. Since I will be changing the kernels anyways, there is no point in debugging them yet.


https://numberfields.asu.edu/NumberFields/forum_thread.php?id=366#2360


----------



## skivelitis

Found some interesting info scrounging around the S-G site regarding this years Pentathlon.
Looks like a WCG subproject to be named has been chosen in advance for the Marathon discipline.
Also a new discipline called Javelin Throw will replace Swimming and adds an interesting new twist.

See Here


----------



## bfromcolo

Interesting I wonder how much advance notice they will give on each of the 5 one day segments.


----------



## mmonnin

Free-DC has this notice up. It's one of the few sites where I turn uBlock off.



> Free-DC is unfortunately running very low on funds (< $60) and I can probably only justify sustaining this for a few more months. Bandwidth alone is >$100 per month. I've been running the sites for almost 20years now. If you are interested in seeing this continue, please consider donating via the link on the left side.


----------



## tictoc

Glad you hopped on and posted this here. Free-DC is a great site, and would be missed if it went offline.


----------



## skivelitis

New project on the horizon (under development): [email protected] Can't post a link due to a character in the url which for the life of me I can't find on my keyboard (one of those squiggly lines sometimes found above letters in some Spanish names). A simple Google search will bring it up.

Edit: Found it: https://math.wvu.edu/~zetienne/SENR/


----------



## Finrond

skivelitis said:


> New project on the horizon (under development): [email protected] Can't post a link due to a character in the url which for the life of me I can't find on my keyboard (one of those squiggly lines sometimes found above letters in some Spanish names). A simple Google search will bring it up.
> 
> Edit: Found it: https://math.wvu.edu/~zetienne/SENR/


The Tilde key? (Shift + `) Should be to the left of your 1 key on your keyboard.


----------



## skivelitis

Finrond said:


> The Tilde key? (Shift + `) Should be to the left of your 1 key on your keyboard.


That was the one! I eventually found it. Laptop I was on at the time is in my basement workshop. Need to wipe off the keyboard more often!


----------



## mmonnin

With [email protected] Pent over I went back to GPUGrid but their license expired so all tasks error out. The project is limited to Windows GPU work and CPU tasks atm.


----------



## Finrond

mmonnin said:


> With [email protected] Pent over I went back to GPUGrid but their license expired so all tasks error out. The project is limited to Windows GPU work and CPU tasks atm.


I've been getting tasks and they've been completing for points over the last few days so I think you should be all set now.


----------



## mmonnin

Finrond said:


> I've been getting tasks and they've been completing for points over the last few days so I think you should be all set now.


Only in Windows. There is no Linux app atm.
http://www.gpugrid.net/apps.php


----------



## tictoc

GPUGrid is working on a new app. Similar to folding at home, the GPUGrid GPU app is built on OpenMM. If the new app (acemd3) is built on the latest OpenMM, then this should result in an uptick in performance. I don't know much about acemd, but I have tested the latest OpenMM fairly extensively, and along with the increased performance comes increased temps and power usage. https://www.gpugrid.net/forum_thread.php?id=4927


----------



## mmonnin

There is new Rakesearch app called 'RakeSearch for rank 10'. I have ran a couple and they completed fine. The optimizations are already included in the default app and [email protected] said the optmized app_info for the old app will need to be removed to run the new app. 
https://rake.boincfast.ru/rakesearch/forum_thread.php?id=176

The current Rakeseach app will end soon so get your hours in.

----------------------------------------------------------------

GPUGrid has sent out a new version in a couple of tasks.

http://www.gpugrid.net/forum_thread.php?id=4935


> I am testing the new acemd3 app. The app is entirely new: faster and more general. The idea is to replace the old one asap. We'll also try to make it more maintainable (a long standing issue) using the boinc wrapper.
> 
> I've sent a handful of test WUs for now -- cuda 8.0, linux.
> 
> The goal is that it should work on properly configured machines, i.e. with relatively recent drivers, where the previous app was already working. So far we got one success, i.e. 20962989.


----------



## mmonnin

https://lhcathome.cern.ch/lhcathome/forum_thread.php?id=5051#39037


> Dear volunteers,
> 
> we are pleased to announce the release to production (SixTrack app) of new exes for the current pro version (v5.02.05). We have new exes for FreeBSD (avx/sse2), an exe for XP hosts (32bits), an aarch64 executable for Linux, and one for Android. Many thanks to James, Kyrre and Veronica for finding the time to produce them.
> 
> Distributing an exe compatible with XP hosts is not a way to encourage people to stay with unsupported OSs, but rather a trial to have a smooth transition to more recent OSs. In this way, people with XP hosts do not miss the possibility to contribute to the present wave of SixTrack tasks (expected to be quite long) while considering options for upgrading their hosts. At the same time, we are looking into preparing 32bits Linux exes. It should be noted that all Win exes are distributed without targeting specific kernel versions - hence, XP hosts may receive tasks with regular Windows exes immediately failing, but the BOINC server should quickly learn that the XP-compatible exe is the appropriate one.
> 
> We are also very happy to start involving freeBSD and Android users in our production chain. For the latter platform, the present exe won't run on Android versions >=8 - James is still looking into this. Since the android version filtering needs a fix on the scheduler side:
> https://github.com/BOINC/boinc/issues/3172
> we labelled the Android exe as beta. Hence, Sixtrack beta users with Android 8 and later should not request tasks for that host or untick the test applications flag in their [email protected] project preferences.
> 
> We are pursuing also the generation of MacOS exes, and we should test them soon on sixtracktest.
> 
> Thanks for your continuous support and help,
> Alessio, for the SixTrack team


----------



## mmonnin

Yoyo has a new app called 'M Queens' and is Linux only. I am trying some out now.


----------



## mmonnin

NAVI 10 seems to be a bust for OCL compute out of the gate.



> The big issue at the moment is that while AMD’s drivers are in fairly good shape for gaming, the same cannot be said for compute. Most of our compute benchmarks either failed to have their OpenCL kernels compile, triggered a Windows Timeout Detection and Recovery (TDR), or would just crash. As a result, only three of our regular benchmarks were executable here, with [email protected], parts of CompuBench, and Blender all getting whammied.



https://einsteinathome.org/content/all-things-navi-10



> So to sum up, what we have is overclocked Vega 64 crunching performance from a significantly cooler, quieter and less power hungry card which with further tweaks could be improved upon


I've been tempted to get a Vega 7 but those have been discontinued and I wanted to see how well this performed. I was hoping for a faster FX card in [email protected] and it seems so but there are invalids and other compute issues. For $400, 2x RX570s could be purchased with change for about 1mil [email protected] RAC.


----------



## bfromcolo

I kept wanting to get a Vega 7 as well, that FP64 is so much better than anything I have. But $750 is out of my league, kept hoping it would show up used for less but with it being discontinued seems to be getting worse. What is the best bang for the buck for this? Used 7970 or OG Titans? Buying stuff so old and power hungry!


----------



## mmonnin

GPUGrid's Windows license has expired making the project basically dead. The Linux app expired months ago and project admins have supposedly working on a new app that didn't need the licenses along with Turing support. Supposedly someone got a task to complete by changing dates.

http://www.gpugrid.net/forum_thread.php?id=4954


----------



## mmonnin

PrimeGrid app_config will soon require the plan_class line for LLR apps.
https://www.primegrid.com/forum_thread.php?id=8750&nowrap=true#132286



> *IMPORTANT:*
> 
> PrimeGrid will be switching to a preferences-based method for setting up multi-threading in the near future.
> If you are using app_config.xml (probably to set up multi-threading) it's going to stop working when the multi-threading system goes live. If you want your app_config.xml to continue working, you should make modifications now that will allow it to work both before and after the change.
> 
> Only LLR projects are affected.
> 
> Every <app_version> block for an LLR project should be duplicated, with the duplicate having a <plan_class>*mt*<plan_class> line added to it. For example, this is the before and after for ESP, set up for 4 threads:
> 
> <app>
> <name>llrESP</name>
> <fraction_done_exact>1</fraction_done_exact>
> <report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>
> </app>
> 
> <app_version>
> <app_name>llrESP</app_name>
> <cmdline>-t 4</cmdline>
> <avg_ncpus>4</avg_ncpus>
> </app_version>
> 
> <app_version>
> <app_name>llrESP</app_name>
> *<plan_class>mt</plan_class>*
> <cmdline>-t 4</cmdline>
> <avg_ncpus>4</avg_ncpus>
> </app_version>
> 
> You can do this today, and the original app_version block will continue to work. Once we install the new multi-tasking, that app_version block will be ignored and the second app_version block for the mt plan class will take over. At that point, most people can erase app_config.xml, or at least the parts for LLR projects, and start using the multi-threading controls on the website.
> 
> I don't have an exact time yet for this change, but it won't happen in August. I'm hoping for early September.


----------



## mmonnin

WCG will match other BOINC projects now by using the email address associated with an account as its login instead of the username. This is how all sites should work, IMO.

https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,41777



> Hello all,
> We're switching to email-based login in order to bring World Community Grid into closer alignment with the process used by other BOINC projects. (And for new volunteers, an email-based signup process cuts down on the number of fields required for initial registration.)
> We plan to cut over to the new system on August 28, 2019.
> Current volunteers will not need to take any action, but are encouraged to check that the email address associated with your account is up to date.
> New volunteers after August 28 will not be required to create a username in order to sign up for World Community Grid, and send or receive work units. Usernames will be required in order to post in the forums, make their contribution statistics public, and create teams.
> Please ask any questions in this thread, and check to see if your question has already been asked and answered before you post.
> 
> Thank you for your support,
> ErikaT


----------



## mmonnin

Universe run times have increase 2-3x for the same credit. Expect production/RAC to plummet.
https://universeathome.pl/universe/forum_thread.php?id=448


----------



## Diffident

I see a lot of people whining about the drop in points. Universe gave out way too many points anyway.


----------



## mmonnin

mmonnin said:


> WCG will match other BOINC projects now by using the email address associated with an account as its login instead of the username. This is how all sites should work, IMO.
> 
> https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,41777


This is now in place. Login now requires using the email vs username. Account creation still needs to be done at their website and cannot be done via BOINC mgr.


----------



## mmonnin

OpenZika is coming to an end at WCG. 

https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,41723



> Hello everyone,
> 
> We just published the most recent update from the OpenZika research team, which you can read here.
> 
> Right now, there is a pause in work units while our developers and the researchers build approximately 20,000 new batches. Once those are launched (in 1-2 weeks), they will be the final work units for the project.
> 
> We don't know how exactly how long it will take for volunteers to process these work units--our rough estimate is that the final work will be done in *late September or early October.*
> 
> Thank you to everyone who has supported this project! The Zika virus may not be front-page news anymore in much of the world, but it's still a threat. Your support has been very important.
> 
> Caiti


----------



## mmonnin

Tomáš Brada Experimental Grid now has badges. The project gives pretty low credit. It took 50k hours for me to get to 1mil credit and 3/4 of that was on Zen CPUs.
https://boinc.tbrada.eu/forum_thread.php?id=3045#3574

Lv. 8) Over 6204 credits.
Lv. 9) 37224
Lv.10) 197600
Lv.11) 785997
Lv.12) 2629687
Lv.13) 6873318
Lv.15) 16350666
Lv.17) 84584914

It looks like credit has been upped by 30% but it's probably still below credit new.


----------



## mmonnin

https://www.primegrid.com/forum_thread.php?id=8780#132606



> PrimeGrid is proud to announce that we have a new sub-project, the Fermat Divisor search.
> 
> This is a variant of our other PPS (Proth Prime Search) sub-projects and is specially designed to have a better chance of finding a Fermat Divisor.
> 
> Unlike most of our other sub-projects, this one will not run forever. It has a limited number of candidates to check, and once they're gone, the project is over. My best guess is that this project will last about three months.
> 
> It uses the same badge and stats as the other PPS sub-projects, so there's *no new badge*. But this is probably the best chance of discovering a Fermat divisor and earning that rare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badge.
> 
> For more information and discussion, read this forum thread or join our Discord server.


----------



## bfromcolo

mmonnin said:


> Tomáš Brada Experimental Grid now has badges. The project gives pretty low credit. It took 50k hours for me to get to 1mil credit and 3/4 of that was on Zen CPUs.
> https://boinc.tbrada.eu/forum_thread.php?id=3045#3574
> 
> Lv. 8) Over 6204 credits.
> Lv. 9) 37224
> Lv.10) 197600
> Lv.11) 785997
> Lv.12) 2629687
> Lv.13) 6873318
> Lv.15) 16350666
> Lv.17) 84584914
> 
> It looks like credit has been upped by 30% but it's probably still below credit new.



I started running this after seeing your message. Looks like the project changed names overnight. I assume WUProp will combine the stats at some point.

Tomáš Brada Experiment Grid to T.Brada Experiment Grid


----------



## mmonnin

I saw the WUProp message about the name change. I grabbed some more tasks in case it doesn't combine.

Edit: The project was renamed at WUProp and hours combined.


----------



## gamer11200

[email protected] Subfield = ℚ(√-2) (4 of 7) expected to be completed within the next 10 days.

https://numberfields.asu.edu/NumberFields/batch_status.html


----------



## bfromcolo

WCG Open Zika is supposed to be ending soon, I managed to get my 5 yr badge over the weekend and I doubt there will be time to get the next one. Maybe as little as 9 - 10 days but its hard to tell.



https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,41723_offset,30



We need more projects not less. How am going to get my next star? The only new things that show up are things I can't seem to sign up for or get work from.


----------



## mmonnin

WCG should have some climate projects coming I believe.


----------



## mmonnin

CPDN how follows GDPR rules so there is "Do you consent to exporting your data to BOINC statistics aggregation Web sites?" option in project preferences to allow external stats updates.


----------



## mmonnin

WCG has released a new app called Africa Rainfall Project

When selecting the app there is a link to system requirements. 1gb of MEM, 1.5GB of disk space. 100mb download each task and 60mb upload. Windows, Mac, and Linux.

https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/research/arp1/overview.do

I just grabbed a few tasks. Initial ETA is 12 hours and using 760mb of memory committed.


----------



## bfromcolo

Oh cool. I was set to get new projects automatically, but I guess it wanted me to pick this one on purpose. Look to be about as rare as the TB tasks for now.


----------



## tictoc

Anyone running [email protected] that wants to have their stats exported to Free-DC, BoincStats, and other stats sites, will need to enable stats export in their [email protected] project preferences.


----------



## Diffident

All this is getting annoying.....having to find where they hid the exporting stats box...and now all the stats are screwed up.


----------



## tictoc

It would be nice if the BOINC client would allow users to select stats export at install. 

*OT Rant 
*


Spoiler



Not being in the EU, I really don't know all the details of GDPR, but like most things that governments due with tech, it appears to be all-encompassing with half-baked implementation. Now there's just a million more TOS that no one will bother to read. If they were serious they would just firewall the whole EU, then no one would need the right to be forgotten.  Companies are always going to be one step ahead of regulators, so anyone who thinks that the EU and GDPR is securing their private data is living in fairy land.


----------



## mmonnin

Hmm I see 1 user Yesterday 1/29 with a negative 1.2m score.



> Dear Crunchers,
> 
> Yesterday, I had to suspend an account for two weeks and remove credits, for obvious credit cheating. I'm quite annoyed that instead of doing science, I have to deal with this kind of behavior. We're small and we're short on time and it doesn't help scientific research...
> 
> The current credit system is too easy to fool, so I'm going to move to something simpler, robust and more generous on average: fixed credits. For short tasks (such as od9), I'm going to award 200 credits. This change requires draining the task queue. At that time, I will submit new tasks. These new tasks will be the opportunity to deploy the new code with checkpoints, system signals and affinity management for large systems (>32 cores). Some errors are to be expected, I can't test everything.
> 
> The last point concerns the requests for Gridcoin. I've been asked by the developers and by some of you. I am not against this possibility, but three points do not allow for the moment to be whitelisted. First, I can't guarantee to always have tasks waiting to be calculated. Secondly, the incentive to cheat will increase and I find that increasing the quorum is a waste of resources. Thirdly, I'm struggling with the server to keep it up. The upcoming arrival of larger molecules should settle the first point. For the second point, we are thinking about a validation by analyzing the result. I have already made many optimizations for the third point, at the moment it's much better.
> 
> Kindly
> Benoit Da Mota


https://quchempedia.univ-angers.fr/athome/forum_thread.php?id=56#467

Guess emoga wasn't cheating:


> EDIT : after investigations and fruitful exchanges, the problem has been identified and I'm sorry to have been a bit rough with this user.


----------



## tictoc

The site looks like it is down now. When I first saw that come across my RSS feed there were only a few posts in the thread.

I wonder who flagged emoga? Pretty much zero chance that emoga would be cheating. I'm guessing that there was just some sort of flaw/bug in their app, similar to some projects that have had disproportionately high ppd on certain versions of their apps. :2cents:


----------



## mmonnin

Not sure, later admin comments mentioned he had a lot of tasks stored up. Not sure if keeping a large queue or sending them in after a delay changes credit or something for it to be considered cheating. It didn't mention tampering with results, just a lot of tasks.

I saw that notice and checked the stats. Pretty obvious who it was especially when searching for him returned no results at the project site.


----------



## mmonnin

Had to grab this on WUProp since of course SETI is down for Tuesday maint.

https://setiathome.berkeley.edu/forum_thread.php?id=85267



> Message 2035163 - Posted: 2 Mar 2020, 21:16:23 UTC
> 
> On March 31, the volunteer computing part of [email protected] will *stop distributing work and will go into hibernation*.
> 
> We're doing this for two reasons:
> 
> 1) Scientifically, we're at the point of diminishing returns; basically, we've analyzed all the data we need for now.
> 
> 2) It's a lot of work for us to manage the distributed processing of data. We need to focus on completing the back-end analysis of the results we already have, and writing this up in a scientific journal paper.
> 
> However, [email protected] is not disappearing. The web site and the message boards will continue to operate. We hope that other UC Berkeley astronomers will find uses for the huge computing capabilities of [email protected] for SETI or related areas like cosmology and pulsar research. If this happens, [email protected] will start distributing work again. We'll keep you posted about this.
> 
> If you're currently running [email protected] on your computer, we encourage you to attach to other BOINC-based projects as well. Or use Science United and sign up to do astronomy. You can stay attached to [email protected], of course, but you won't get any jobs until we find new applications.
> 
> We're extremely grateful to all of our volunteers for supporting us in many ways during the past 20 years. Without you there would be no [email protected] We're excited to finish up our original science project, and we look forward to what comes next.


Wow!
SETI is like the OG of DC projects. Prior to FAH I believe.

That is a lot of processing power that will move elsewhere.


----------



## Finrond

I never thought I'd see SETI pause the work, wow.


----------



## bfromcolo

Holy crap! Not SETI!
So a few weeks to get to the highest level star in WU Prop, should be doable.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## tictoc

SETI was the second DC project I ever ran (distributed.net being the first). I think SETI had been going for about a year when I started crunching version 2.?? on a Windows '95 machine in late 2000 or early 2001.

It will be interesting to follow the progress of the analysis of all the work that has been crunched over the years. https://setiathome.berkeley.edu/nebula_web/


----------



## Finrond

New SCC WU's at World Community Grid:

https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=620


----------



## mmonnin

SCC and MCM are available on Android too!


----------



## mmonnin

Whats with the e-peen measurement competitions going on recently with some of the high core count CPU users? Yesterday I noticed my [email protected] credit spike up, well above what I was running but I've dropped my running threads at that project. tictoc also jumped. I checked some more and there are some users that were producing at basically nothing then all spiked up on the same day. Due to the project requiring a wingman, it basically means the entire project spiked as everyone else had a bunch of work validated with those users as a wingman.

You can see the change from VietOz. They were running at ~4m RAC in Feb. Then the group below had their last credit dump on 2/18. VietOz credit then gradually fell off as their pending from the 4m RAC period validated. Then on the 11th, these numb nuts all released credit at once. And now they produced little to nothing in comparison today. It's been a big build up then release. Less than 60m RAC a day for the project to over 141m yesterday.

https://stats3.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=uni&name=56939
https://stats3.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=uni&name=49710 Twice
https://stats3.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=uni&name=48820

emoga was temporarily banned from a project for doing this. It's not good for the project's server or the science.


----------



## tictoc

I was scratching my head when I saw my ppd jump up over 2M after I had moved most of my cores over to other projects. No idea what the point of this is. Crunching tasks for 2-3 weeks, and then uploading them all right before the deadline must be hell on the project's servers.

Speaking of Universe, they recently published some very cool research, and then to make me really love the way this project is structured, they released the entire database for further analysis by other researchers. :applaud:
[email protected] forum post: https://universeathome.pl/universe/forum_thread.php?id=506
Link to the published article: https://ui.adsabs.harvard.edu/abs/2019ApJ...885....1W/abstract


----------



## mmonnin

SRBase has released a GPU beta app for Windows NV/ATI and Linux ATI:

http://srbase.my-firewall.org/sr5/forum_thread.php?id=1326



> GPU72 is a subproject for GPU Trial Factoring of Mersenne Prime. The project will be run on opencl for AMD and Nvidia cards on 64bit only.
> There is still some further processing in creating all the server stuff.


No current tasks available.


----------



## mmonnin

BOK at Free-DC made a page that tracks new BOINC apps:
https://stats.free-dc.org/apps


----------



## mmonnin

iThena now has a Windows app:
https://root.ithena.net/usr/forum_thread.php?id=37



> I added iThena PERF (ithena_iperf) application for testing.
> 
> This application uses BOINC wrapper and is based on iperf3.
> 
> iperf3:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iperf
> https://iperf.fr/iperf-download.php
> 
> iThena PERF uses the computer network (internet) quite intensively.
> The application can use a lot of data transfer to the Internet.
> An Internet connection is required.
> 
> The iThena PERF application is available for the Windows platform.
> 
> Please perform the tests and send me the information


----------



## mmonnin

mmonnin said:


> SRBase has released a GPU beta app for Windows NV/ATI and Linux ATI:
> 
> http://srbase.my-firewall.org/sr5/forum_thread.php?id=1326
> 
> 
> 
> No current tasks available.


Rebirther has added a Linux CUDA, app, Windows NV OpenCL app and MAC OpenCL app. There have been small batches released limited to a couple per host. Looks like multiple issues atm as it's still in testing. Might need a Windows .net version and enable both NV and AMD along with test apps in user preferences.


----------



## mmonnin

New CUDA 10.2 app for Asteroids with support for the latest GPUs. Looks to only work on 1 card per PC atm. No real reports if its faster or slower than the old CUDA app. Still no AMD/OpenCL support.

http://asteroidsathome.net/boinc/forum_thread.php?id=791



> We are proud to present you the new CUDA application that was released by our team yesterday.
> 
> What's improved?
> - We've Added support for latest Compute Capabilities (CC). Application was built with latest CUDA SDK v10.2 adding support for latest NVIDIA devices with Compute Capabilities (CC). This build supports CC 3.0, 3.5, 3.7, 5.0, 5.2, 6.0, 6.1, 7.0, & 7.5 from Kepler, Maxwell, Pascal, Volta & Turing architectures and their GeForce, Quadro, NVS and Tesla series, but does NOT supports Tegra and Jetson SoC Series devices (CC 3.2, 5.3, 6.2 & 7.2) which are not subject of interest for this project.
> - Fixed issue with special Light curves which has more than 1000 points.
> 
> There is no x86 (32bit) version. CUDA 10.2 supports x64 (64bits) operating systems only.
> 
> Side effects that could be observed because of the update.
> If your client shows unusual "Remaining time" for the tasks you can follow these steps:
> 1) Set "No new tasks" from "Project" tab for "[email protected]" project.
> 2) Then you need to finish your recently downloaded tasks.
> 3) When all are done and reported to the server please reset the project with 'Reset project' button at Project tab.
> 
> We also suggest to use the latest stable version 7.14.0 of BOINC client.
> 
> And last but not least we strongly suggest users, who has CUDA enabled devices to upgrade their drivers to the latest one. For today it is 442.74 - WHQL. You will find it here: https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/158759/en-us
> For legacy drivers you will find drivers here: https://www.geforce.com/drivers/beta-legacy
> 
> Despite new CUDA application is release we will continue to support older devices with older drivers by the previous CUDA55 application.
> 
> I would also like to thank Georgi Vidinski who made this release possible.
> 
> 
> Radim Vančo (FoxKyong)


----------



## mmonnin

Add TN-Grid to the Rosetta for BOINC projects working on proteins related to SARS-CoV-2.

https://gene.disi.unitn.it/test/forum_thread.php?id=265



> We are actually expanding a lot of human genes, prioritizing them according to the scientists' interests. Among them this one (ACE2) https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/gene/59272 which is closely related to the SARS-CoV-2 virus. Don't expect we will be able to 'find a cure' but we are trying to add something to better know our enemy.
> 
> In the mean time, please, take care.


----------



## tictoc

Very cool. I used to keep something on TN-Grid most of the time. I'll have to throw a few cores at it again.


----------



## mmonnin

More projects helping COVID-19

WCG coming soon
https://www.ibm.org/OpenPandemics

GPUGrid coming soon

TACC No work atm.

Complete List
https://www.boincusa.com/forum/index.php?threads/coronavirus-covid-19-projects.1623/


----------



## tictoc

This mirrors what I am seeing on the computing side of academic research. Many projects addressing Covid-19, and various connected aspects of the current world situation, have moved to the front of the queue for compute time on most of the clusters that I occasionally deal with.


----------



## tictoc

WCG is currently alpha testing the Open Pandemics sub-project: https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=623519


----------



## tictoc

WCG has moved the Open Pandemics project to beta testing:



> Hi everyone,
> 
> A quick update: we just started an initial Beta test. For now, we’re using manually created work units, which are actually targeting a protein in the virus. The aim of this initial beta run is to test the science application (AutoDock), results validation and work unit sizing. The initial validation will be with redundancy (where we send out two copies of each work unit), which will help us confirm the validator works against all CPU types within the same operating system. However, at launch, this project should run similarly to other previous AutoDock-based World Community Grid projects - i.e. besides random comparison checks, work units will run with no comparison/redundancy.
> 
> In the meantime, we are testing the automation of work unit generation on our Alpha environment and once those tests are complete, we’ll proceed with automatic work unit generation on beta.
> 
> For the latest on this beta test, please visit this issues thread: https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,42310
> 
> If you’d like to participate in this test, make sure you’re signed up for beta testing here: https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/device/viewBetaProfiles.do .
> 
> Many thanks for your continued interest in OpenPandemics,
> Juan


https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=624302


----------



## mmonnin

OpenPandemics - COVID 19 from project World Community Grid is active


----------



## neyel8r

mmonnin said:


> OpenPandemics - COVID 19 from project World Community Grid is active



i'm working some of these along with Rosetta on my phone


----------



## mmonnin

Some new projects:
https://minecraftathome.com/minecrafthome/ - For Windows/Linux AMD/NV/Intel GPUs
https://www.mlcathome.org/mlcathome/ - For Linux CPUs

PrivateGFN has a Mega 15 app out.


----------



## bfromcolo

Thanks! 4 more projects for a tenth star in wuprop.


A project to discover all of minecraft's secrets is certainly different.


----------



## bfromcolo

Gerasim has a new project (to me anyway) ODLS BS. Finally got my 10th start in WU Prop...


----------



## bfromcolo

NFS added two new projects: 

15e Lattice Sieve for smaller numbers
16e Lattice Sieve for smaller numbers


----------



## mmonnin

JFC, *** is Rosetta doing?? Came home to like 20 tabs open to a Rosetta YT link. Only solution I saw was to detach the SPAM project.


----------



## tictoc

mmonnin said:


> Rosetta YT link


That is ridiculous. I just allowed some new Rosetta tasks to check it out, and within one minute I had a tab pop up in my browser with a YouTube video. Heading to the Rosetta forum now to see what this nonsense is all about.


----------



## tictoc

I'll just repost what I posted over on the Rosetta forum.


> This is 100% not a BOINCTasks issue. No BOINC tasks here, and as soon as BoincManager is opened, a new tab is opened in my browser to the linked video. More than likely it's because rather than a just a link to the video the video is actually embedded in the Notice.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ~
> [email protected] $ boinccmd --host localhost:31433 --get_notices
> 5: (22-Sep-2020 00:16:33) Here is a short video of David Baker describing some exciting results from <i>de novo</i> designs targeting SARS-Cov-2.<br />
> <br />
> Thank you all for your contributions to this research!  Although [email protected] was not directly used for the work described in the publication (link provided below), [email protected] was used for designing relevant scaffolds. Additionally, there are currently many similar designs that bind SARS-Cov-2 and related targets that were engineered using [email protected]<br />
> <br />
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/ODEIN5V3yLg" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe><br />
> <br />
> <a href="https://www.youtube.com/embed/ODEIN5V3yLg" rel="nofollow">https://www.youtube.com/embed/ODEIN5V3yLg</a><br />
> <br />
> More information is available from the publication, <a href="https://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2020/09/08/science.abd9909" rel="nofollow">De novo design of picomolar SARS-CoV-2 mini protein inhibitors</a>.


----------



## DarkRyder

that is just weird, i have never had a project open up a browser tab/window before. I would never have thought rosetta would do that either. I have been processing work for them i bet for 15 years.


----------



## mmonnin

I went to create a team at a new project and just realized none of the Team URLs will work any more cause some idiot decided to put an index at the end of every forum


[email protected] [test]



overclock.net/ forums/overclock-net-boinc-team*.365/*


----------



## franz

amicable numbers is working some really lightweight tasks right now if anyone wants to grab some. my average task time went from around 1300 seconds to 800 seconds yesterday to 400 seconds today. no changes on my end. points are fixed per task so good time to work them


----------



## franz

Amicable Pairs
44 "BOINC: tictoc, OCNfranz" 2020
948518735967301691776=2^7*199*6473*278459*20659319
950904351807711108224=2^7*509*1439*803417*12624299

@tictoc not sure when this happened or if it was you, but I just happened to notice it today.

On a side note I also just realized my 2060s are 3x faster than my 1070s in Amicable, vs 50% faster in [email protected], so I switched the 1070s back to folding and the 2060s to Amicable.


----------



## tictoc

franz said:


> Amicable Pairs
> 44 "BOINC: tictoc, OCNfranz" 2020
> 948518735967301691776=2^7*199*6473*278459*20659319
> 950904351807711108224=2^7*509*1439*803417*12624299
> 
> @tictoc not sure when this happened or if it was you, but I just happened to notice it today.
> 
> On a side note I also just realized my 2060s are 3x faster than my 1070s in Amicable, vs 50% faster in [email protected], so I switched the 1070s back to folding and the 2060s to Amicable.


That was me. Looks like we've found/verified 4 amicable pairs for each other. 


Spoiler: Amicable Pairs



44 "BOINC: tictoc, OCNfranz" 2020
948518735967301691776=2^7*199*6473*278459*20659319
950904351807711108224=2^7*509*1439*803417*12624299

54 "BOINC: tictoc, OCNfranz" 2020
297894202304914060672=2^7*263*337*7349*12959*275719
299720699149857139328=2^7*1319*10847*85643*1910999

54 "BOINC: OCNfranz, tictoc" 2020
334298659393628204416=2^7*281*601*683*62191*364079
336161888337444512384=2^7*1117*4217*154159*3616703

44 "BOINC: tictoc, OCNfranz" 2020
405135172275847389056=2^7*199*6473*1135903*2163167
406152262707906338944=2^7*383*31667*46099*5675207



It's been a while since I ran amicable, so not sure when I found that one.


----------



## franz

@mmonnin Im not going to catch you in total production in Amicable anytime soon, but I might be able to pass you in RAC lol

@tictoc I was just visiting the Formula Boinc forums and it looks like things could be much better this year for the event and especially for us. We were moved to league 2 and we are currently in 3rd, in marathon, the sprints start next month. We should try to put in a solid effort this year and get the word out early. 


*«Grand Prix» (projects) **Points **Position **Credits *Amicable Numbers​*18*​2​37,578,556​Collatz Conjecture​*-*​13​365,974,973​[email protected]​*15*​3​83,488,830​GPUGrid​*12*​4​9,407,722​[email protected] 1.0​*1*​10​828,565​[email protected]​*25*​1​238,700,691​[email protected]​*-*​15​478,935​Moo! Wrapper​*15*​3​71,832,739​[email protected]​*-*​12​508,356​[email protected]​*-*​12​189,170​ODLK​*6*​7​39,269​ODLK1​*18*​2​170,143​PrimeGrid​*-*​12​84,022,003​PRIVATE GFN SERVER​*15*​3​2,317,282​[email protected]​*6*​7​51,400​[email protected]​*-*​17​2,011,588​[email protected]​*8*​6​404,021​SRBase​*-*​11​2,469,554​TN-Grid​*10*​5​861,788​[email protected]​*25*​1​122,460,499​World Community Grid​*1*​10​8,618,354​Yafu​*4*​8​254,683​[email protected]​*10*​5​1,358,746​


----------



## mmonnin

Well Amicable is above 8gb now per task which is what I have on a 1070 and 1070Ti. I moved those cards over to [email protected] instead as they just abort.

Edit: Might have just been too many tasks in memory.


----------



## franz

[email protected] is alive again


----------



## franz

[email protected] alive again too


----------



## franz

Formula Boinc sprint events have started. SiDock is the first event and runs from: 03/19/2021 11:00 (UTC) - 03/22/2021 10:59 (UTC)


----------



## mmonnin

Well there are 23 sprints like F1 but there is no race this week.


----------



## mmonnin

I read through FB forums and it looks like the Sprint schedule was set before F1 schedule was finalized.
No more Sprint voting but rather a small group is choosing the project and reaching out to project admins ahead of time.
A project can be the Sprint more than once in a year.
No more Gridcoin team in FB.

We're in 6th and just 7k behind 5th. 4th is out of each and 7th is a bit behind.


----------



## franz

Yeah they have made some changes and are putting in a solid effort this year. I wish I could have bunkered a few tasks, but sidocks short deadlines, limited download quantity and my work schedule prevented that. I have 40 cores on it not much more I can do....lol


----------



## tictoc

Sorry for the late start. Let's see if I can bump us up into the top 5.


----------



## tictoc

World Coommunity Grid now has GPU tasks. OpenPandemics - COVID-19 Now Running on Machines with Graphics Processing Units

I wish WCG would just use the standard BOINC server. Trying to adjust preferences is a real nightmare. Does anyone know if there is a way to select projects per host? I can't find anywhere on my account pages that would let me select only a certain project to crunch per host.


----------



## mmonnin

WCG has the normal default/home/school/work profiles









Home


World Community Grid enables anyone with a computer or Android device to donate their unused computing power to advance cutting-edge scientific research on topics related to health and sustainability.




www.worldcommunitygrid.org





They can be attached to devices:








Home


World Community Grid enables anyone with a computer or Android device to donate their unused computing power to advance cutting-edge scientific research on topics related to health and sustainability.




www.worldcommunitygrid.org





For GPU only, uncheck
"Allow research to run on my CPU?"
And select the GPU supplier
"Use my NVIDIA graphics card if possible"


----------



## tictoc

That's the route I went on one NVIDIA machine, but it has not picked up any GPU tasks yet. The other ones I saw come through were just mixed in with my CPU tasks.


----------



## mmonnin

BOINC Pentathlon | seti-germany.de







www.seti-germany.de




Team Registration is now open


----------



## tictoc

Just three weeks until the start of the Pent. 

I've been decommissioning a bunch of gear, but I've yet to sell all of it. Might have to hold on to a few CPUs and motherboards until after the Pentathlon.


----------



## mmonnin

Another prime number project:


Project down for maintenance


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Are we going in for the Pentahalon this year? I just had a peek and we are not showing as signed up. Do we have enough people to make it worthwhile?
I'll take part but I'm running old tech


----------



## tictoc

Doc_Gonzo said:


> Are we going in for the Pentahalon this year? I just had a peek and we are not showing as signed up. Do we have enough people to make it worthwhile?
> I'll take part but I'm running old tech


We will be in the Pent even if it's just a few of us. With the wide range of teams there is competition to be had even if we're not competing at the top. 

I'll get the team signed up and a Pent 2021 thread up today/tomorrow.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

tictoc said:


> We will be in the Pent even if it's just a few of us. With the wide range of teams there is competition to be had even if we're not competing at the top.
> 
> I'll get the team signed up and a Pent 2021 thread up today/tomorrow.


Good job mate! I'll be in the middle of helping my mum move house but I will do what I can!
I did my back in a month ago and haven't been able to give my main rig a good clean for a while. As a result., it is running hot and unstable so I'll be using it for GPU work mostly and using my HP Workstation for CPU tasks. Lets hope that we pick up some extra peeps and give a good showing


----------



## mmonnin

Some new apps

SiDock:
CurieMarieDock on BOINC + zipped input, checkpoints and progress bar

Checkpoints do work. I rebooted a couple of times today and they all picked back up.

Rosetta:
rosetta python projects

These are vbox tasks and take 7.6GB of memory. VDI file is 7gb download in project folder and is then copied to EACH Slot # folder so these take a lot of disk space.
Peak disk usage: 9,559.60 MB


----------



## mmonnin

Looks like GPUGrid finally updated to a newer CUDA version so 3xxx cards should be supported with drivers 460+. Not sure what the min driver is now though.





Update acemd3 app







www.gpugrid.net


----------



## mmonnin

Supposedly this will allow the new app version to work. I'd have to upgrade to driver version 460 first to try.

sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mhier/libboost-latest
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install *libboost1.74*
reboot 

A project reset was also mentioned.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

I can't seem to set up an account for [email protected] It's the only project so far I've tried where it's giving me so much trouble and the website has strange errors on it.


----------



## mmonnin

The project was down for a long period, up for about 2 weeks and seems to be down again.


----------



## mmonnin

I just found out about a terminal UI for BOINC. Looks like it should be easier to use BOINC in linux and not be stuck to just boinccmd.









How to control BOINC on command line with Boinctui






dc.sheridon.de


----------



## Diffident

mmonnin said:


> I just found out about a terminal UI for BOINC. Looks like it should be easier to use BOINC in linux and not be stuck to just boinccmd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to control BOINC on command line with Boinctui
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dc.sheridon.de


From the link:


> What held me back very long from using Ubuntu Server on my crunchers, which has no GUI but is command line only? It was not the command line itself, but the fact that controlling BOINC with boinccmd is very inconvenient. *There is simply no way of getting an easily readable format that shows, which workunits you have and which are running. This is much easier with the BOINC Manager, which needs a GUI.*


Boinc manager can be used on one machine that does have a GUI to control all machines.


----------



## mmonnin

So can BOINCTasks, and better than BOINC Mgr.

If BOINC Mgr is like BOINCTasks when trying to manage BOINC in WSL then this will be easier than either.


----------



## tictoc

I've been using boinctui for the last 5 years or so. I added it to the "Useful BOINC-related Programs" thread a few years ago. Here's a link to the source if it's not available on your distro: GitHub - suleman1971/boinctui: Automatically exported from code.google.com/p/boinctui

If you use this with a bunch of different hosts it is easier and much quicker to add hosts via the conifg file (.boinctui.cfg).


Spoiler: Example Config






XML:


<boinctui_cfg>
    <wtask_height_percent>7873
    </wtask_height_percent>
    <column_view_mask>-1
    </column_view_mask>
    <tasks_list_mode>2
    </tasks_list_mode>
    <tasks_sort_mode>7
    </tasks_sort_mode>
    <line_draw_mode>0
    </line_draw_mode>
    <server>
        <host>BOINC1
        </host>
        <port>31416
        </port>
        <pwd>1
        </pwd>
    </server>
    <server>
        <host>BOINC1-2
        </host>
        <port>31422
        </port>
        <pwd>2
        </pwd>
    </server>
    <server>
        <host>BOINC1-3
        </host>
        <port>31433
        </port>
        <pwd>3
        </pwd>
    </server>
    <server>
        <host>BOINC1-4
        </host>
        <port>31444
        </port>
        <pwd>4
        </pwd>
    </server>
        <server>
        <host>BOINC2
        </host>
        <port>31416
        </port>
        <pwd>1
        </pwd>
    </server>
    <server>
        <host>BOINC2-2
        </host>
        <port>31422
        </port>
        <pwd>2
        </pwd>
    </server>
    <server>
        <host>BOINC2-3
        </host>
        <port>31433
        </port>
        <pwd>3
        </pwd>
    </server>
    <server>
        <host>BOINC2-4
        </host>
        <port>31444
        </port>
        <pwd>4
        </pwd>
    </server>
</boinctui_cfg>


----------



## mmonnin

WCG is moving from IBM to Krembil Research Institute









World Community Grid finds a new home at Krembil Research Institute


We're thrilled to announce that World Community Grid will now be run and supported by Krembil Research Institute, one of the world's leading basic science and clinical research institutions.



www.worldcommunitygrid.org







> We're thrilled to announce that World Community Grid will now be run and supported by Krembil Research Institute, one of the world's leading basic science and clinical research institutions.
> 
> World Community Grid is becoming part of Krembil Research Institute, a leading scientific research institution in Toronto, Canada. Krembil Research Institute is part of the University Health Network, which is North America's largest hospital research network, and affiliated with University of Toronto, one of the world's top public universities. And just as importantly, it's the professional home of Dr. Igor Jurisica, Senior Scientist at Krembil, Professor at University of Toronto, and longtime World Community Grid collaborator. Dr. Jurisica will lead World Community Grid as it moves to its next chapter.
> 
> IBM created World Community Grid in 2004 as a proof-of-concept for distributed (or grid) computing. During its years with IBM, the program built a global volunteer base and became a significant source of computing power for humanitarian scientific research. And now, Krembil Research Institute will continue expanding the program.


----------



## franz

Anyone want to take part in this?


*[email protected]: [email protected] September Sailing*
Dear participants!

Just now, your computers are hitting three protein targets at once . Due to the low runtimes and (mainly) the friendly contributions of participants and their teams, the data is being processed fast, and we express our gratitude to all of you.
We announce a new competition between teams, *[email protected] September Sailing* . Top winners will get the badges:
*1st place:*









*2nd place:*









*3rd place:*









Heme B , the well-known ligand in the complex of Hemoglobin , helps to carry oxygen in our bloodstream. As we know today, it has emerged from just two mutations that occurred in genome of one of predecessors of modern vertebrates more than 400 million years ago [1,2].


----------



## Roxasthehunter

franz said:


> Anyone want to take part in this?
> 
> 
> *[email protected]: [email protected] September Sailing*
> Dear participants!
> 
> Just now, your computers are hitting three protein targets at once . Due to the low runtimes and (mainly) the friendly contributions of participants and their teams, the data is being processed fast, and we express our gratitude to all of you.
> We announce a new competition between teams, *[email protected] September Sailing* . Top winners will get the badges:
> *1st place:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2nd place:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3rd place:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heme B , the well-known ligand in the complex of Hemoglobin , helps to carry oxygen in our bloodstream. As we know today, it has emerged from just two mutations that occurred in genome of one of predecessors of modern vertebrates more than 400 million years ago [1,2].


I'd love to


----------



## Roxasthehunter

We have to sign up on boinc stats but the founder needs to do it


----------



## mmonnin

I missed this but noticed today WCG has a new look








New home, new look, same mission


We have a new logo and an updated website launching soon, but our core mission of supporting humanitarian scientific research remains the same.



www.worldcommunitygrid.org





Apparently it was made by IBM before the switch over. Not many fans of it. I don't like it as the exact detail of days/hours per project is missing. Just 1 year, 2 year., etc.


----------



## mmonnin

Scheduler request failed: Peer certificate cannot be authenticated with given CA certificates



If your tasks do not report and there is a message mentioning the CA certificates like below then it can be copied from a Linux PC or there is a copy at the WUProp Link. Windows 7/10 are affected with BOINC v7.16.11

Scheduler request failed: Peer certificate cannot be authenticated with given CA certificates


----------



## franz

Thanks @mmonnin. Finally logging hours on my only windows rig again.


----------



## mmonnin

A new Minecraft GPU/NV app is out





Trailer Thumbnail 2 Crack (CUDA/Nvidia GPU) Released!







minecraftathome.com







> A new boinc project called trailertcrack has been deployed, it aims at cracking the seed for the Thumbnail 2 of the Trailer video of Minecraft (
> 
> 
> 
> ), this is currently the last one missing so we can fully reproduce the original trailer within Minecraft in higher quality right in time for the 10th anniversary of this iconic piece of Minecraft history. (we do already have most of the seeds and this is an active project).
> 
> This app is GPU only and will be in beta until 03/10 where it will be rolled out to the public, as with all our gpu applications, credits are balanced out and should be equivalent to cpu runtime of our other projects. We currently only support Windows and Linux 64 bits for NVIDIA GPUs (we use cuda).
> 
> Happy crunching !
> Cheers, Neil


----------



## mmonnin

A bit old but one of the custom app writers from SETI, petri33, has done the same to the OpenCL app.





What do you expect from crunching [email protected]? | [email protected]







einsteinathome.org







> You should see some 17%-60% improvements with the current beta app and later on with the official one in Einstein.


It requires 465+ to get OpenCL v2.0 and beta apps selected. It is App v1.28 (FGRPopencl2Pup-nvidia) 

Run test applications?: *YES* NO



> from our testing, the Maxwell and older cards didn’t really see a benefit in the new code. But the gains for Pascal/Turing/Ampere were massive. Ampere cards are over 2x (100%+) faster with the code change.


No wonder my 3070Ti was nearly as fast as the Radeon VII

Some more info here





Improvements in the code of the clients | [email protected]







einsteinathome.org





Looks like Ian asked tictoc to test it. I was wondering if the Linux/Radeon VII/Arch combo was you.

I'll have to try it by enabling Test apps.


----------



## tictoc

mmonnin said:


> A bit old but one of the custom app writers from SETI, petri33, has done the same to the OpenCL app.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you expect from crunching [email protected]? | [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> einsteinathome.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It requires 465+ to get OpenCL v2.0 and beta apps selected. It is App v1.28 (FGRPopencl2Pup-nvidia)
> 
> Run test applications?: *YES* NO
> 
> 
> No wonder my 3070Ti was nearly as fast as the Radeon VII
> 
> Some more info here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Improvements in the code of the clients | [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> einsteinathome.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Ian asked tictoc to test it. I was wondering if the Linux/Radeon VII/Arch combo was you.
> 
> I'll have to try it by enabling Test apps.


I ran a bunch of testing while they were developing the app. The beta app is actually 2-4% slower on my Radeon VIIs. It sounds like there is a bit of an improvement on Navi 3-5%, but not the huge gains that NVIDIA GPUs are seeing. I need to circle back and see if there is a new version of the app. I know they were going to do some profiling to try and see why the AMD performance wasn't as good as NVIDIA.


----------



## mmonnin

I tried on Radeon VII and apparently its a known issue that it doesn't work in Windows.


----------



## mmonnin

A new project


The Ramanujan Machine on BOINC


*The Ramanujan Machine*
Using algorithms to discover new mathematics

Linux/CPU only. GLIBC v2.29 required so Ubuntu 20


----------



## tictoc

mmonnin said:


> A new project
> 
> 
> The Ramanujan Machine on BOINC
> 
> 
> *The Ramanujan Machine*
> Using algorithms to discover new mathematics
> 
> Linux/CPU only. GLIBC v2.29 required so Ubuntu 20


OCN team created.


----------



## mmonnin

Oh nice, I got a permission error when trying. It was mentioned not possible but I see there are some other teams.


----------



## mmonnin

In case anyone else is running LHC Atlas, tasks were sent out that were 1.9GB download. The task, not the app. So yeah, some disks were filled up.

Supposedly back to normal sizes


Tasks download 1.9 GB EVNT files



I happened to catch my PC not using all of its threads this morning and saw tasks were downloading. It ended up locking up and I couldn't get it fixed before work. I ended up trying to remove some exe and db files of other projects. But BOINC still thought I needed them all. I was able to later get network stopped on it and had to boinccmd detach some projects and dumped some CPDN tasks to make room. Man that was a PIA


----------



## mmonnin

iThena Computational project. It only has a Linux CPU app atm.





iThena.Computational







comp.ithena.net


----------



## tictoc

mmonnin said:


> In case anyone else is running LHC Atlas, tasks were sent out that were 1.9GB download. The task, not the app. So yeah, some disks were filled up.
> 
> Supposedly back to normal sizes
> 
> 
> Tasks download 1.9 GB EVNT files
> 
> 
> 
> I happened to catch my PC not using all of its threads this morning and saw tasks were downloading. It ended up locking up and I couldn't get it fixed before work. I ended up trying to remove some exe and db files of other projects. But BOINC still thought I needed them all. I was able to later get network stopped on it and had to boinccmd detach some projects and dumped some CPDN tasks to make room. Man that was a PIA


I happened to stop crunching ATLAS while the monster files were going out. I'm about to fire it up again. It looks like there are still some 1GB files going out. Are the results uploads the same size? That will really kill my super slow upload speeds.

*--Edit--*
First three twenty tasks dl'ing now, and they are the standard 250MB tasks.


----------



## mmonnin

Yeah 250mb down and I think I saw 130mb up? I don't recall exactly what they were.


----------



## yura

New experiment in RakeSearch

Dear all, We are excited to announce the return of RakeSearch!

https://rake.boincfast.ru/rakesearch/

Long-term collaboration with our colleagues from other Russian cities and the vast space of unsolved combinatorial problems have given us new challenges to be solved. The first challenge is to beat the current record on the number of transversals for DLSs of order 12. We already have tasks for the next 2 months, and there will be more.

Technically, we have moved the project to the new hardware server and updated the BOINC server software. We hope that this new setting will bring you a good experience!


----------



## yura

News about project [email protected]
Dear participants, we have a new target which bases on 3CLpro protein with another allosteric site. It was identified by Jelena Tošović (Slovenia).
The results will complement the set with good chances for lab testing as soon as possible.


----------



## yura

GPU version for subproject M Queens in project [email protected]

Only for Windows. It requires an OpenCL 2.0 GPU. 

New version v0.2 of m-queens OpenCL solver download link: Releases · sudden6/m-queens

To install the optimized solver for m-queens on [email protected] perform the following steps:

1) Find your BOINC data folder, for me it's: C:\ProgramData\BOINC\
2) Copy the files from the subfolder to C:\ProgramData\BOINC\projects\www.rechenkraft.net_yoyo\
3) You should now have:
- C:\ProgramData\BOINC\projects\www.rechenkraft.net_yoyo\app_info.xml
- C:\ProgramData\BOINC\projects\www.rechenkraft.net_yoyo\m-queens2-boinc-ocl.exe
- C:\ProgramData\BOINC\projects\www.rechenkraft.net_yoyo\libOpenCL.dll

This has been tested and confirmed working with:
AMD Radeon RX550
AMD Radeon RX570
AMD Radeon RX580
AMD Ryzen 5 with AMD Radeon(TM) RX Vega 11 Graphics

Nvidia cards will not work since they don't support OpenCL 2.x


----------



## mmonnin

yura said:


> Nvidia cards will not work since they don't support OpenCL 2.x


But they do with 465








OpenCL - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org












NVIDIA is Now OpenCL 3.0 Conformant | NVIDIA Technical Blog


OpenCL 3.0’s focus on defining a baseline to enable developer-critical functionality to be widely adopted in future versions of the specification.




developer.nvidia.com


----------



## yura

Welcome to [email protected] challenge against coronavirus, last in the outgoing 2021 year! Challenge Chat | BOINCstats/BAM!


----------



## mmonnin

MW validator is on the fritz and now there is no work.
Universe site is slow and uploads are failing. Probably because tasks are so fast and theres 6 files per task, 5 of which are tiny.


----------



## mmonnin

free-dc.org has been down a couple of days.


----------



## tictoc

mmonnin said:


> free-dc.org has been down a couple of days.


Back up now. Firewall failed

I always get a bit nervous when it goes off line, especially after the recent banner and Bok's post early this fall. Free-DC is by the far best stats site.


----------



## yura

Exactly 1 day remains until the start of the competition for the [email protected] project on boincstats!!!


----------



## mmonnin

Update on [email protected] Project made at BOINCStats



> On January 1, the project server had a serious physical failure. After trying to restart, it started for several hours, but stopped responding shortly after.
> As it turned out, at least one of his hard drives had physically crashed.
> As the main server of the project is also the oldest of the machines used in the project, we currently do not have any disk to replace the one that has died, and the other two that are also already old and need to be replaced.
> We will be ordering new disks soon, and before the end of January I will go to Warsaw to replace them and restart the project server, unfortunately I can't do it earlier.
> All user data and computed tasks are completely safe on a separate machine (the database server is physically different machine), while all computed results are also stored on a another machine.
> Regards,
> 
> Krzysztof 'krzyszp' Piszczek
> [email protected] team member.


Pretty sure I had uploaded my work during that several hour window and got more. I had to dump 400+ tasks on one PC as the uploads were blocking other tasks from uploading because BOINC tries all tasks sometimes. Gaia only allows one task per thread so I had empty cores trying to upload Gaia tasks but were blocked by 400+ [email protected] tasks times 7-8 files per task. I was only a couple days short of my 250mil credit goal.


----------



## tictoc

mmonnin said:


> Update on [email protected] Project made at BOINCStats
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I had uploaded my work during that several hour window and got more. I had to dump 400+ tasks on one PC as the uploads were blocking other tasks from uploading because BOINC tries all tasks sometimes. Gaia only allows one task per thread so I had empty cores trying to upload Gaia tasks but were blocked by 400+ [email protected] tasks times 7-8 files per task. I was only a couple days short of my 250mil credit goal.


Thanks for the update. I was going to start my final push to 1 billion a few days ago, and noticed that everything was down.


----------



## mmonnin

Universe is back up but the drives still need to be replaces so it will go down again to do that at some point.

I am working on PrimeGrid GFN 17 Low/Mega for WUProp hours before that app ends.


----------



## tictoc

mmonnin said:


> Universe is back up but the drives still need to be replaces so it will go down again to do that at some point.
> 
> I am working on PrimeGrid GFN 17 Low/Mega for WUProp hours before that app ends.


Looks like the queue of work has been cleared at Universe. It sounds like once they get the new drives installed, the project should be back up and running normally.

-Edit- Just saw your post on the Uni forum, so it looks like you caught this earlier today.


----------



## mmonnin

Universe Update:



> Disks estimated arrival time: 01-FEB-2022
> 
> Good news is "remote hands" will replace it for me as soon as disks arrives, then in one or maximum two days later move whole system to them. Another good news is the new disks will be much faster and allow me to make more spare tasks on same time.


So another 1.5+ weeks until it comes back up.


----------



## yura

Welcome to new [email protected] challenge 18 february 2022 Challenge Chat | BOINCstats/BAM!

And [email protected] 2022 challenge 3 march Challenge Chat | BOINCstats/BAM!


----------



## tictoc

mmonnin said:


> Universe Update:
> 
> 
> 
> So another 1.5+ weeks until it comes back up.


Universe is back up and running.


----------



## yura

On the morning of March 3, will be a challenge on the project [email protected] which is research in the field of quantum chemistry.
Join this challenge!




__





Challenge Chat | BOINCstats/BAM!






classic.boincstats.com




It is better to connect only computers with 64-bit Linux to the project (there are also tasks for 64-bit Windows and Mac OS 10.5, but they require a virtual machine and more resources).


----------



## bfromcolo

Wow no WCG for 2 months. Home


----------



## mmonnin

I saw the email. I guess thats why I haven't been getting any WCG hours from my phone.


----------



## mmonnin

WUProp To end


Project end





> I have no time to manage correctly the project.
> So the work generation has been stopped and the project will be offline in a few days.


----------



## bfromcolo

mmonnin said:


> WUProp To end


I saw this today when I saw that it wasn't running on my systems. Hopefully he reconsiders or someone steps in to take it over. Chasing stars is part of what made BOINC interesting. That where I learned of most new projects.


----------



## Finrond

mmonnin said:


> WUProp To end
> 
> 
> Project end


Really sad to see this, WUProp is great for the community.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Without WUProp, I will be less likely to run projects that I am not really interested in.


----------



## mmonnin

As soon as I saw WU generation had stopped I completely switched projects on most of my CPUs as many of my BOINC goals were WUProp hours related. Now they are just credit related.


----------



## yura

Welcome to [email protected] spring challenge on BoincStats Challenge Chat | BOINCstats/BAM!
Start 29 march 2022


----------



## franz

WUprop is back online.


----------



## tictoc

franz said:


> WUprop is back online.


Well that is good news for all you hours chasers. 

Here is a link to the thread over on the WUProp forums: Project revival


----------

